# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Σχεδιασμός Σύνδεσης (Αθήνα - Χαλκίδα)

## middle_EAST_WEST

Μετά από τα υπερπόντια λινκ νομίζω ότι την Χαλκίδα την έχουμε για την πλάκα!!! 
Pater_Familias2->john70_2-> elkos(dilesi)-> mew(avlida) 
Όλα τα λινκ είναι Max 20 Km το καθένα!!!!
Παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να παραθέσουν τις προτάσεις τους.

----------


## socrates

Αν έχεις πρόχειρο ένα χάρτη και τα σημεία πάνω στον χάρτη κάνε τον post και εμείς θα προσθέσουμε τα missing parts!  ::

----------


## rosered

Ειμαι μεσα  :: 

Οτι χρειαστειτε στειλτε μου pm.

Εχουμε αρκετα σημεια ψηλα και με πολυ καλη οπτικη επαφη για να αξιοποιησουμε. (Σωκρατη μερικα τα ειχαμε δει και μαζι)

Γιωργος

----------


## SPIROS

Το θεμα εχει συζητηθει και παραμενει επικαιρο. Μεσα στο forum θα βρεις και δοκιμες που εγιναν και απεδειξαν οτι το εγχειρημα ειναι αμεσα υλοποιησιμο εφοσον ξεπεραστει ενα "βουνο"...
Το Πασχα που μας ερχεται ο Ευβοικος θα εχει wireless. Αυτο στο υπογραφω  ::   ::  

Οπως ειπε και ο Σωκρατης, δωσε χαρτη και θα στον γεμισουμε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αααααα μέσα… σχεδόν έτυμος εξοπλισμός υπάρχει… ααααα θέλω και εγωωωωω  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Βούτηξα εκείνο το πιάτο από την comdex… λες να κάνει???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

το ζητήσατε, σας το δίνουμε  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

100 Κμ δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στα 200 που έχουν να κάνουν από την άλλη μπάντα... 
Άντε να βάλουμε μπροστά να προλάβουμε την Πάτρα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Για δες… ένα πραμα… τι λες μάλλον πάμε για επέκταση…  ::

----------


## Aslan

Εμένα που είμαι λίγο ποιο δεξιά πάνω με κόψατε  ::  Κάτι μέτρα από τον Ιππόκαμπο... Εάν φτάσει μέχρι εκεί σας βάζω και hotspot αλά cult  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Μέσα στην εβδομάδα σετάρω το Mikrotik. Aπό routing πάμε για BGP? OSPF? OEO

Σωκράτη, μίλησες με Χαλκίδα σχετικά με το ποιές IP χρησιμοποιούν ?
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουν δωθεί 4 Β-Class 10.144.0.0 - 10.147.255.255.

Νομίζω αν αφήσουμε τα 3 πρώτα στην Χαλκίδα και οι υπόλοιποι της 
Εύβοιας παίξουμε με το τελευταίο 10.147 θα είμαστε οκ. 

@dti Είδα στο wind ότι έχεις κόψεις ένα 8αρι για το μεταξύ 
μας if. Thanks.  ::

----------


## TheLaz

@Johns
Κοίταγα το wind και  ::   ::   ::  δυστυχώς υπάρχει ένας 
παλιολόφος αναμεσά μας......  ::   ::   ::  

Αν ζουμάρεις στη θέση μου (6552) θα τον δεις στα δεξιά μου...

Σνιφ σνιφ...

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδια εχω εξοχικο στον Καλαμο (Αγιους Αποστολους) (ειμαι πανω σε υψωμα) ενδεικτικο: αμα ανεβω στην ταρατσα βλεπω ολους τους Αγιους Αποστολους και με γυμνο ματι την Ευβοια!!!
ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΙΝΔΕΘΩ???
το e-mail μου [email protected] plz στειλτε μηνυμα (οποιος μπορει) γιατι δεν κοιταω την σελιδα!!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Παιδια εχω εξοχικο στον Καλαμο (Αγιους Αποστολους) (ειμαι πανω σε υψωμα) ενδεικτικο: αμα ανεβω στην ταρατσα βλεπω ολους τους Αγιους Αποστολους και με γυμνο ματι την Ευβοια!!!
> ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΙΝΔΕΘΩ???
> το e-mail μου [email protected] plz στειλτε μηνυμα (οποιος μπορει) γιατι δεν κοιταω την σελιδα!!!!


who are you?

Και εγώ εκεί είμαι… ίσως γνωριζόμαστε! Ιωσήφ 

Βαλε στίγμα γιατί έρχονται τα καλά σιγά σιγά!

http://wind.awmn.net

----------


## POSEIDON

Ελα NetTraptor ειμαι στα περιπου 100 μετρα απο τον 8179 εσυ ποιος εισαι ????
παντως εχω καλη θεα (και καλο μπανιστιρι)

----------


## dti

> @Johns
> Κοίταγα το wind και    δυστυχώς υπάρχει ένας 
> παλιολόφος αναμεσά μας......    
> 
> Αν ζουμάρεις στη θέση μου (6552) θα τον δεις στα δεξιά μου...
> 
> Σνιφ σνιφ...


Το είδα κι εγώ, αλλά μπορείτε να ελπίζετε στον spiros #4724 ο οποίος πρέπει να σας βλέπει και τους δύο. Και προς την πλευρά που είσαστε, μπορεί πιο εύκολα να βάλει κεραίες. Αν και φαντάρος, ένα link τουλάχιστον θα το κάνει όπως βλέπω.

----------


## sv1gfu

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Με την ευκαιρια του πασχα, απο Μ.Τριτη θα ειμαι στον Δευτερο Κομβο μου τον #6941 ο οποιος ειναι στην Β.Ευβοια, στην παραλια πευκη οπου σε αποσταση περιπου 45km θαλασσας βλεπει τα παραλλια του βολου και της λαμιας. Θα εχω μαζι μου router με mtik και δυο cm9 me feeder για 2,4 και 5.

Αν καποιος εχει ορεξη για δοκιμες, μπας και μας βγει τιποτα καλο ας στειλη pm.

----------


## TheLaz

Έχουμε μαζευτεί μπόλικοι και μ' αρέσει...

Δαμιανέ σε πρώτη φάση βλέπω τα εξής links
-Ένα μαζί σου
-Ένα με τον Σπύρο
-Ένα με Σωκράτη

Γιάννη sorry δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση να τρυπίσουμε αυτόν
τον βράχο....

Αν ο Σπύρος και ο Σωκράτης βγάλουν και οι δύο με Johns και ένας από
όλους με εσένα, έχουμε ένα πολύ καλό mesh στο κομάτι αυτό.  ::   ::  

Αν και κατά την γνώμη μου τα μακρινά με απέναντι καλό θα ήταν να
έβγαιναν από τα παιδιά που είναι παραλιακά (Σωκράτη, Σπύρο).
Με τον Γιάννη είμαστε ψηλά αλλά αρκετα Km χωμένοι μέσα.
Anyway, δοκιμάζουμε τα πάντα και βλέπουμε...

Πρέπει να meshάρουμε όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται, κάποιοι από εμάς δεν είναι
μόνιμοι κάτοικοι και με δεδομένο την "αξιοπιστία" ηλεκτροδότησης της
περιοχής χρειαζόμαστε αρκετές εναλλακτικές....

Με τον κόσμο που έχει μαζευτεί νομίζω ότι η Αθήνα και η Χαλκίδα
θα είναι παιχνιδάκι...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## johns

Thelaz

Ναι το είδα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Κάποιος πρέπει να δρομολογήσει τα linkς, και λόγω ότι στην Εύβοια είναι στην ουσία 2-3 στίγματα που θα βγάλουν 2 Χ 3 = 6 links προς το παρών, πρέπει να γίνει σωστά για να συνδεθούν όλοι.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η δυνατότητα να βγάλουν οι ίδιοι κόμβοι και άλλα links για να καλύψουμε την περιοχή αν χρειαστεί.

Eviawind-1#7524

----------


## TheLaz

> Μέσα στην εβδομάδα σετάρω το Mikrotik. Aπό routing πάμε για BGP? OSPF? OEO
> 
> Σωκράτη, μίλησες με Χαλκίδα σχετικά με το ποιές IP χρησιμοποιούν ?
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουν δωθεί 4 Β-Class 10.144.0.0 - 10.147.255.255.
> 
> Νομίζω αν αφήσουμε τα 3 πρώτα στην Χαλκίδα και οι υπόλοιποι της 
> Εύβοιας παίξουμε με το τελευταίο 10.147 θα είμαστε οκ.


UP !!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## stoympio

παρακολουθώ το θέμα Εύβοια και την εβδομάδα του Πάσχα θα είμαι Κύμη στα ορεινά της βλέπω λίγο Σκύρο και Άνδρο και μπορεί με λίγη προσπάθεια να φράσσω μέχρι τα κρυεζα θα έχω μαζί μου το λαπτοπ με μια κάρτα φιντερ για σκαν και ότι βγει εάν κανένας φίλος πάει προς τα εκεί ας γράψει θα χαρώ να πιάσουμε επαφή περιμένω μήνυμα

----------


## macrx

Για χαρά σε όλους …
Αν και διαβάζω το forum συνέχεια πάραυτα δεν προλαβαίνω να γράφω κυρίως λόγο δουλείας .
Το τελευταίο post του dti με κάνει να σας γράψω .
Λοιπόν έχω δύο ακόμα διαθέσιμα interfaces από τα οποία το ένα είναι για το link με τον Στέλιο εφόσον αυτό μπορεί να βγει (δεν τα καλοβλέπω εκείνα τα δέντρα)… 
Το τελευταίο είναι διαθέσιμο για το link που αναφέρει ο dti έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε να επεκταθούμε προς βορά .
Περιμένω νέα σας …

----------


## TheLaz

Βρίσκομαι στην ευχάριστη θεση να σας ανακοινώσω ότι είμαι έτοιμος.
Το ρουτέρι συναρμολογήθηκε, δοκιμάστηκε και είμαστε οκ.
Το πρόγραμμα έχει ως εξής

1) Αυτό το ΣΚ (Πάσχα) θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση του router. Λόγω Πάσχα
δεν θα έχω χρόνο για κάτι παραπάνω.
2) Το επόμενο ΣΚ (πρωτομαγιά) που θα ξανανέβω θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση
των πιάτων.

Δαμιανέ, από το 8αρι που έχεις κόψει για το μεταξύ μας προτείνω
10.73.201.66 - άκρο dti
10.73.201.67 - άκρο thelaz2

Γύρνα μου interface please.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Θα πάρω επίσης την πρωτοβουλία να "τσιμπήσω" το 10.147.126.255
από το range της Χαλκίδας. 

Μέχρι να υπάρξει κάτι πιό επίσημο ας παίξουμε με τα AS βάσει των node ids
που υπάρχουν στο wind.

Αυτά για την ώρα..
Λαζ.

----------


## socrates

Μίλησα με τον rosered στην Χαλκίδα και μου είπε ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται το B Class 10.147.xxx.xxx

Αλλά μην βιαστούμε να πάρουμε έτσι τις IP. Kαλό είναι να κάνουμε ένα πιο ορθολογικό διαχωρισμό.

Μια σκέψη είναι να χωριστεί η Εύβοια στα 3 

Νότια Ευβοια 1 Β-class 10.144.χχχ.χχχ
Κεντρική 2 B-Class (συμπεριλαμβάνει και την Χαλκίδα) 10.145 & 10.146
Βόρεια 1 B-Class 10.147.χχχ.χχχ

Νομίζω και πλυθησμιακά είναι ΟΚ αυτός ο διαχωρισμός! Αν έχει κάποιος τα στοιχεία της τελευταίας απογραφής ώστε να επιβεβαιώσουμε και το πληθυσμιακό και να τραβήξουμε τις διαχωριστικές.

Edit: (από την απογραφή του 2001)
http://www.eetaa.gr/cgi-bin/msql/esye/Ota01

----------


## TheLaz

> Αλλά μην βιαστούμε να πάρουμε έτσι τις IP. Kαλό είναι να κάνουμε ένα πιο ορθολογικό διαχωρισμό.


Πήρα το 10.147.126 γιατί μοιάζει με το 10.26.126 που έχω στο awmn,
γερνάω βλέπεις, που και πού πίνω και κανένα ποτηράκι/μπουκαλάκι
παραπάνω, που να βρεθεί μυαλό να θυμάμαι IPs....  ::   ::   ::  
Το θέμα είναι ότι χθες το απόγευμα πέρασα mikrotik και κάπως έπρεπε
να σετάρω τα interfaces...

Anyway, συμφωνώ μαζί σου για τον διαχώρισμό. Επίσης κάπου πρέπει να
καταγράψουμε κεντρικά ποιός έχει τι...

Σάββατο πρωί θα πιούμε καφέ Αμάρυνθο ? Johns έισαι μέσα..?

Σωκράτη αν μπορείς στείλε μου με pm κινητό σου..δεν το βρίσκω..  ::  

Λάζ.

----------


## johns

OK το τηλ το έχεις 

Εγώ πάντως έβαλα 10.144.10 για ip, κανονίστε τι θα γίνει και είμαι μέσα 

Τα λέμε το Μ. Σάββατο

eviawind-1#7524-6980

----------


## rosered

> Εγώ πάντως έβαλα 10.144.10 για ip, κανονίστε τι θα γίνει και είμαι μέσα 
> 
> eviawind-1#7524-6980


Καλησπέρα

John θα ήθελα να σε ενημερώσω (όπως σου είχα στείλει και σε pm) οτι το 10.144.10 χρησιμοποιείτε ήδη. 

Εαν χρειαστείτε κάτι και μπορώ να βοηθήσω στείλτε μου pm.

Φιλικα 

Γιώργος

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Σήμερα ψάχνοντας είδα ότι έχω οπτική επαφή με τον κόμβο *SW1JRB-2 (#8227)* από τον κόμβο *mew_palmeta (#7741)*.

Πάντως επειδή δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει με τους χρήστες και τις αντιστοιχίες στο φόρουμ καλό θα ήταν να φτιαχτεί μια λίστα με τους ενδιαφερόμενους χρήστες ώστε να δηλώσουμε παρόν καθώς και αν μπορεί να γίνει μια ενότητα που θα απαρτίζεται από τους χρήστες που δηλώνουν ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## johns

Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα για τις ip που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν.

Πιστεύω ότι η υπεύθυνη είναι η ώρα που πρέπει να ασχοληθούν με τις ip μια και η περιοχή ενεργοποιείτε και να προσθέσουν και την Εύβοια στης db του wind και να παίρνουμε ip από εκεί.
Είναι μια ερώτηση που είχα κάνει πιο παλιά 
Socrates είναι ώρα να μπεί και η Εύβοια στην db του wind

Ευχαριστώ
John-s

----------


## TheLaz

> Socrates είναι ώρα να μπεί και η Εύβοια στην db του wind


Δυστυχώς Γιάννη το πρόβλημα είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκο

-Σε ποιόν ανήκουμε εμείς ? Στο Ασύρματο της Χαλκίδας, στο Ασύρματο της
Αθήνας (εκεί ανήκουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς) η θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε
καινούριο ας πούμε κάτι του τύπου Evia Wireless Network ?

-Αυτές τις τόσο ακριβές IPs ποιός θα τις διαχειριστει κεντρικά, η Αθήνα,
η Χαλκίδα η κάποιος άλλος ? Επειδή δεν βέπω φως πήρα ένα C-class
μόνος μου, είμαι σίγουρα λάθος, δεν είναι λύση αυτό, αλλά δεν πρόκειται
να κάτσω να παρακαλάω για κάτι που έχει δωθεί free στην ανθρώπότητα  ::  

-Οσοι είμαστε στην Εύβοια έχουμε δηλώσει τους κόμβους μας στο wind της
Αθήνας. Κάναμε καλά ή όχι ?

-Έγινε μια προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί κλώνος wind για όλη την Εύβοια
(αλήθεια τι απέγινε αυτό?). Παρόλο που θα λύσει το πρόβλημα κεντρικής
διαχείρησης IP θα δημιουργήσει πρόβληματα με τα ASs. Πολύ σύντομα
η Αττική και η Εύβοια θα είναι τοπολογικώς ένα δίκτυο με πολλά σημεία
πρόσβασης από το ένα στο άλλο. Αν αρχίσουμε να επαναχρησιμοποιούμε
τα ΑSs θα αναγκαστούμε να καταλήξουμε σε "μαιμουδιάρικες" λύσεις
routing και θα γίνει μπάχαλο...
Αν δεχτούμε ότι έιναι 2 διαφορετικά δίκτυα τότε μιλάμε ότι κάθε link 
πάνω από τον Ευβοικό θα είναι και άλλο σημείο πρόσβασης...  ::  
think about it...

-Με DNS τι γίνεται ?

Για να επανέλθω στο αρχικό ερώτημα του Γιάννη, η δική μου αίσθηση είναι
-και μακάρι απλά να έχω παρεξηγήσει κάτι και να κάνως λάθος- ότι δεν
υπάρχει όρεξη/διάθεση από πλευράς Αθήνας να ασχοληθούν με το όλο
θέμα σε συντονιστικό πάντα επίπεδο...πραγματικά δεν ξέρω, ίσως να τα
βλέπω εγώ λάθος. 




> Χαρακτηριστικά ο νέος πρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ στην πρώτη του φράση μας είπε «εντάξει το α και το β, 
> συνεχίστε αυτό που κάνετε και επεκτείνετέ το σε όλη την Ελλάδα»


we are working on it....

----------


## johns

Εγώ από ότι γνωρίζω έχει γίνει κατανομή ip για όλη τη Ελλάδα, και για την Εύβοια ip είναι 10.144 -10.146- 10.147 αν δεν κάνω λάθος , και αυτό το βλέπω σωστό και καλώς έχει γίνει και πολύ καλή η προσπάθεια και μπράβο στα παιδιά που την έκαναν και όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ.

Το πρόβλημα που βλέπω να υπάρχει είναι περισσότερο στην διανομή τον ip (σε κάθε κόμβο) και στον χάρτη που μπαίνουν τα στίγματα, το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό γιατί δεν χρειάζεται ευτυχώς να ανακαλύψουμε την Αμερική.

Η πρέπει το Athens Wireless Network να φτιάσει μια db στο wind για την Εύβοια, στα πλαίσια της Επέκτασης του δικτύου σε όλη την Ελλάδα, η πρέπει να φτιαχτεί το Evia Wireless Network, με βάση το 
ήδη υπάρχων Athens Wireless Network, όσο αναφορά το wind και το χάρτη γι αυτό πάντα μιλάω.

Τώρα που η περιοχή ενεργοποιείται με αρκετά γρήγορο ρυθμό, πρέπει να πάρει κάποιος τη απόφαση να κάνει κάτι για το θέμα αυτό.

Αυτά και είναι και πολλά και ζητώ συγνώμη εκ τον προτέρων 

Ευχαριστώ 
John-s

----------


## ngia

cirrus κάποιο νέο με το wind της χαλκίδας?

----------


## dti

Αυτό που πολύ εύστοχα έγραψε πιο πάνω ο TheLaz ισχύει. Τί θα γίνει όταν θα θελήσει να συνδεθεί ο #21 της Χαλκίδας με μένα που έχω το #21 στο δικό μας WiND; Απίθανο; Όχι βέβαια, ακόμη κι αν δεν συμβεί φέτος αυτό, είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο οτι μπορεί να συμβεί.
Θα ήθελα να ξέρω γιατί το WiND του awmn δεν μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί ώστε να συμπεριλάβει και τα ip ranges των γειτονικών περιοχών.
Η οποιαδήποτε περιοχή μπορεί να έχει το δικό της WiND (αν επιθυμεί) ή έχει ήδη την παλιά βάση της nodedb. Όποτε κάποια περιοχή ενώνεται με το awmn, αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνεται και αυτή το δικό μας WiND με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. 

Αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση (που θα έχει λάβει υπόψη της τα προβλήματα με τη δρομολόγηση και το DNS) ευχαρίστως να την ακούσουμε.

----------


## socrates

Από ότι ξέρω σχεδιάζεται να υπάρχει μια βάση WiND ανά νομό και μια μεγαλύτερη βάση που θα συμπεριλαμβάνει όλους τους κόμβους ανεξάρτητα νομού. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα λύσει αρκετά προβήματα αλλά θέλει σχεδιασμό και πάνω από όλα δουλειά από τα παιδιά του WiND και τους hostmasters. Αν κάποιος έχει να προτείνει μια ιδέα που θα διευκολύνει το έργο τους ας το κάνει. Αν είναι και coder ακόμα καλύτερα  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Όπως έχουν δοθεί IP ranges ανά νομό γιατί να μην γίνεται να δοθούν και
AS ranges ? Ας έχει ο κάθε νομός το δικό του wind με δικά του IP ranges
και τα Node IDs/ASs ανά νομό να είναι συγκεκριμένα. π.χ Εύβοια από
17000-18000 (παράδειγμα). Έτσι έχεις

-Ξεχωριστή χαρτογραφική καταχώρηση
-Ξεχωριστά ΙP ranges
-Διακριτά ASs που όποιος νομός και να συνδεθεί με άλλον μελλοντικά
δεν έχεις πρόβλημα routing
-Και αν ποτέ φτιαχτεί το πανελλαδικό wind γίνεται integration χωρίς 
conflicts

----------


## spirosco

Ακομη και απλοχερα να προσφερθει το administration και ο συντονισμος ολων των ip ranges της Ελλλαδας
στους hostmasters του awmn ειναι λιγο overkill...
Πρεπει καθε κοινοτητα να αναλαβει να κανει την αρχη. Ας γινει η αρχη και απο εκει και επειτα μπορει να βρεθει μια λυση
για να ενωθουν με καποιο τροπο οι βασεις.

Το προβλημα με τα AS's μπορει να λυθει οριζωντας στανταρ προθεμα στο id που παιρνει ο καθε χρηστης αναλογα με τον νομο οπου ανηκει.
Μπορει για ευκολια να βασιστει ακομη και στα γεωγραφικα προθεματα που χρησιμοποιει ο ΟΤΕ.
Ετσι μπορει να μεινει μοναδικο το id του καθε κομβου σε καθε περιπτωση.

Για κινητοποιηθετε λιγο, αιντε και σηκωνω 6μετρο συντομα στην Αρτακη  ::

----------


## rosered

> Από ότι ξέρω σχεδιάζεται να υπάρχει μια βάση WiND ανά νομό και μια μεγαλύτερη βάση που θα συμπεριλαμβάνει όλους τους κόμβους ανεξάρτητα νομού. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα λύσει αρκετά προβήματα αλλά θέλει σχεδιασμό και πάνω από όλα δουλειά από τα παιδιά του WiND και τους hostmasters. Αν κάποιος έχει να προτείνει μια ιδέα που θα διευκολύνει το έργο τους ας το κάνει. Αν είναι και coder ακόμα καλύτερα


Καλησπέρα

Ίσως θα μπορούσα με κάποιο τρόπο να βοηθήσω τα παιδιά να φτιάξουμε κάτι για τη Χαλκίδα (WIND). Εάν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον απο την πλευρά σας και χρόνος πολύ ευχαρίστως να προχωρήσουμε άμεσα.

Φιλικά

Γιώργος

----------


## spirosco

Εσυ φυλα τον χρονο σου αρχικα για το link καραπαμπας-αρτακη και τα υπολοιπα τα βρισκουμε  :: 

υγ. εχουμε αφησει κι εκεινο το tunnelaki στη μεση

----------


## SPIROS

Παλικαρια του νησιου, που θα πιουμε το καφεδακι μας αυτες τις μερες? Ξερω ενα καλο καφε, πανω στην θαλασσα, σωστα Σωκρατη?  ::  

Εγω θα ανεβω στο νησι Πεμπτη απογευμα, μαζι με φορητο εξοπλισμο 2.4GHz

----------


## socrates

Σαν να μην πέρασε ένας χρόνος!  ::   ::   :: 
Σπύρο σου στέλνω pm!

----------


## TheLaz

Να πούμε από τώρα Σάββατο 12:00 ??? (ξέρετε που νομίζω  ::  )

Σωκράτη βάλε μπύρες να παγώνουν, έρχομαι με άγριες διαθέσεις....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ωπα, μμμμ δηλαδή να μην έρθω Κυριακή απογευματάκι... , να ρθω Σάββατο μεσημεράκι για μπυρόνια???  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Κυριακή απογευματάκι θα παλεύουμε με σόδες......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SPIROS

Κυριακη απογευματακι πλεον θα τα λεμε μεσω VOIP  ::   ::  
Ποιος ειπαμε θα σηκωσει τον SIP εκει πανω?

----------


## cirrus

Έχουμε και λέμε. Έχει σεταριστεί WiND για την Χαλκίδα που ακούει (προσωρινά μέχρι να πάρετε domain) στα Internet link και AWMN link. Έχω βάλει τον socrates σαν admin ο οποίος έχει access να αλλάζει τα privileges των user (για να βάλετε οποίους θέλετε σαν hostmaster). Όσοι έχουν την “ειδική” πρόσβαση μπορούνε να κάνουν customize το WiND στης ανάγκες του Evia Wireless, δηλαδή να προσθέσουνε νομούς, δήμους και να θέσουνε τα IP ranges. Δώστε προσοχή στο τι ranges θα βάλετε που και συζητήστε το πριν τα βάλετε γιατί αν θέλετε να κάνετε κάποια αλλαγή μετά και έχουνε αποδοθεί c-class θα είναι δύσκολο να γίνει. Όσων αφορά τα AS νούμερα – node id, στην παρούσα φάση δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγή στο να δίνει συγκεκριμένα νούμερα το WiND. Μπορεί όμως να μπει κάποιο prefix μελλοντικά.
Το πανελλαδικό WiND που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας να φτιάξουμε δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα με τυχών conflicts ούτως ή αλλιώς οπότε μην σας απασχολεί αυτό.
Τώρα το ζήτημα που δημιουργείτε είναι πως θα γίνουν οι καταχωρίσεις λινκς για κόμβους του Evia Wireless με κόμβους του AWMN. Προσωρινά είμαι της άποψης να μην καταχωρηθούνε αυτά τα λινκς παρά να γράφονται στις πληροφορίες του κόμβου. Θα προσπαθήσω με τον Winner να βάλουμε μπρος και να φτιάξουμε το πανελλαδικό WiND όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται έτσι ώστε να λυθεί και αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Άντε και καλά λινκ. Να δω θα πιάσω κανα access point τώρα το σαββατοκύριακο που θα είμαι Εύβοια;

----------


## TheLaz

Τhank you για την όλη προσπάθεια....Άψογος..




> Όσων αφορά τα AS νούμερα – node id, στην παρούσα φάση δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγή στο να δίνει συγκεκριμένα νούμερα το WiND. Μπορεί όμως να μπει κάποιο prefix μελλοντικά.


Το μελλοντικά πιστεψέ με είναι πολύ πιο κοντά από ότι φαντάζεσαι...  ::   ::  

To 60xxx-61xxx πως σας φαίνεται για πρόθεμα ?

Σωκράτη, 'εχω κάνει καταχώρηση κόμβου, όταν ολοκληρώσεις με 
δήμους, κοινότητες κλπ, κλπ let us know...Αν θες βοήθεια call me.

Και το σημαντικότερο...ΒΑΛΕ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ/ΠΟΤΗΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΓΩΝΟΥΝ

----------


## socrates

OK!!! Καιρός να οργανωθούμε και να τραβάμε γραμμούλες πάνω και γύρω από τον Ευβοϊκό!

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε....
ΟΙ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ!!!  ::

----------


## cirrus

Μόλις τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι ξέχασα να σας βάλω τα στοιχεία για τα υψόμετρα, για να βγαίνουνε οι οπτικές επαφές μεταξύ κόμβων. Αν προλάβω θα το κάνω σήμερα αλλιώς από Δευτέρα.  ::   :: 

EDIT:
Τελικά το έκανα τώρα  :: 
TheLaz ωραία θέα πρέπει να έχεις από το σπίτι σου  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΞΕΦΕΥΓΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ!
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΓΙΟΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ Ο ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ 
(άντε να έχουμε και εμείς να κατεβάζουμε!!!)

----------


## TheLaz

@johns, dti
Το link μεταξύ σας με τι πιάτα το βγάλατε ?

----------


## dti

Με πιάτα 100άρια (Gibertini αλουμινένιο από την πλευρά μου).
Ένα ολόϊδιο σε στοχεύει ήδη...

----------


## 69eyes

TheLaz θα ετοιμάσεις τίποτα τωρα κοντά? Έχω ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει Εύβοια και περιμένει...  ::

----------


## dti

Ένα νέο link φαίνεται οτι μπορεί να βγει στην περιοχή μεταξύ 69eyes 2 #4892 και exoticom-orp #7239. 
Σε scan που κάναμε πριν από λίγο από το σπίτι του exoticom πιάσαμε εύκολα το ap του 69eyes παρόλο που η sector του κοίταζε αλλού. H μεταξύ τους απόσταση είναι μικρή και υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή.
Ο Μανώλης (exoticom) έχει έλθει πλήρως εξοπλισμένος (wrap, CM9, Pacific Wireless Grid για link σε a, μια 24άρα Andrew, ένα Linksys wrt54g και μία omni). 
Ένας ακόμη κόμβος στην περιοχή, πολύ χρήσιμος αφού βλέπει πολύ καλά απέναντι στην Εύβοια (από την περιοχή νότια των Βασιλικών μέχρι την Αμάρυνθο).  ::

----------


## socrates

Εγώ, SPYROS, johns, και το "γερό ποτήρι" ο TheLaz συναντηθήκαμε σήμερα στην περιοχή.

Πέρα από τον johns που ήταν να μη κάνει την αρχή οι υπόλοιποι έχουμε να φτιάξουμε μια αρχική υποδομή όπου θα φορτώσουμε εκεί τα ifs. Εγώ πρέπει να τους βλέπω όλους οπότε μπορώ να ενώσω την περιοχή. TheLaz,johns ετοιμαστήτε!

Επίσης ένα link θα γίνει με απέναντι (πιθανότατα με nettraptor) και φυσικά θα μπει μια omni για όσους θέλουν να συνδεθούν από Αμάρυνθο (είμαι σε καλό σημείο).

----------


## SPIROS

Μετα απο προσπαθειες, δεν καταφερα να πιασω το AP του eviawind  ::  
Σταθερη αξια το AP του dti ακομα και με stella...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Μετα απο προσπαθειες, δεν καταφερα να πιασω το AP του eviawind  
> Σταθερη αξια το AP του dti ακομα και με stella...


Σπύρο αν μπορείς φέρε την Stella-laptopaki και έλα αύριο απο μένα να κάνουμε ένα scan προς τον johns να τσεκάρουμε στα σίγουρα την οπτική και από εδώ.

----------


## TheLaz

Μόλις επέστρεψα Αθήνα.
Έγινε η πρώτη μελέτη χώρου και βρήκα ένα πολύ καλό σημείο για
το κεραιοσυτημα. Θα ξαναπάω την Παρασκευή για να γίνει η εγκατάσταση
του πιάτου για το link με dti. Σπύρο, Σωκράτη εσάς θα σας παίξω με grid...
Όταν είστε έτοιμοι πείτε μου..

Δαμιανέ ελπίζω το Σάββατο το απόγευμα να περάσουν πάνω από τον
Ευβοικό τα πρώτα δικά μου pings.... 

@69eyes,
Όλα θα γίνουν, γύρνα if να δούμε τι πιάνουμε. Η τοπολογία σίγουρα 
θα αλλάξει...δοκιμαστικά κάνουμε τώρα....

Λαζ.

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ ελπίζω το Σάββατο το απόγευμα να περάσουν πάνω από τον
> Ευβοικό τα πρώτα δικά μου pings....


Μακάρι!  :: 

Σήμερα πρόσεξα στο WiND οτι ενεργοποιήθηκε το ap του mew στην Αυλίδα και οτι καταχωρήθηκε στο WiND το αρκετά παλιότερο node του pablo (pablo 2 #4739) στην Ερέτρια. Να λοιπόν μία ακόμη εναλλακτική λύση για γέφυρα μεταξύ Ωρωπού, Αυλίδας.

Για την πιθανότητα διασύνδεσης από το Καπανδρίτι και τα χθεσινά scans από εκεί, έγραψα εδώ. 

Τέλος, πρόσεξα στο WiND τη νέα καταχώρηση του amar, το node amar4 στον Μαραθώνα. Σύμφωνα με το WiND βλέπει Ραφήνα αλλά και Εύβοια στην περιοχή βόρεια από τα Ν. Στύρα. 

Σιγά - σιγά περικυκλώνουμε ολόκληρο τον Ν. Ευβοϊκό!  ::

----------


## TheLaz

@69eyes, hedgehog
Κύριοι, το Σάββατο θα είμαι ταράτσα για να βγει το link με dti. Για γυρίστε
κανένα interface να δούμε τι πιάνουμε..  ::   ::   ::  

Οι μισοί από αυτούς που έχουμε μαζευτεί Εύβοια και Αν. Αττική να κάνουμε
κάτι θα φτιάξουμε και γ....... τα δίκτυα.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Στόχος για του χρόνου πρέπει να μπεί Κύμη, Αγ. Αννα, Χιλιαδού (εκεί 
θέλει web camera  ::  ). H Σκύρος μετά είναι ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος...
...Αιγαίο τρέμε....ερχόμαστε...

----------


## antonisk7

Καλημέρα, 
στις διακοπές του Πάσχα συνάντησα κάποιον που η ταράτσα του βρίσκεται στην περιοχή Αγ.Στέφανος Ευβοίας , σχετικά κοντά στη Χαλκίδα με καλή θέα. Βλέπει από Αυλίδα μέχρι την γέφυρα . Θα μπορούσε να γίνει ο συνδετικός κρίκος μεταξύ mew και rosered. Θα τον συναντήσω ξανα για να βάλουμε το στίγμα στο wind, αλλά μάλλον από εξοπλισμό θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ρεφενε...

----------


## dti

Καταχώρησε το στίγμα του και τα λέμε!  ::

----------


## izinet

Γεια σας παιδια. Με λενε Ισιδωρο και ειμαι ο κομβος IziNet στον χαρτη.
Δεν ξερω και πολλα για την προσπαθεια που κανετε αλλα θελω να σας πω οτι πολυ θα ηθελα να βοηθησω σε αυτο.
Μενω στο περιστερι και πιστευω οτι μπορω να σας φανω λιγο χρησιμος γιατι εχω σπιτι στο Καπανδριτι, στον Ορωπο και στην Αυλιδα.
Στο Καπανδριτι ειναι πολυ κοντα στο χωριο στα Κιουρκα.
Στην Αυλιδα ειμαι διπλα στον Γαλαξια το σουπερ μαρκετ( για τους παλιους Ρηγος) και στον Ορωπο ειμαι ακριβως στα ορια Διλεσι-Ορωπου περισσοτερο κοντα στην κεντρικη πλατεια του διλεσιου.
Αν μπορω να βοηθησω με καποιον τροπο ειμαι καθόλα διαθεσιμος.

e-mail: [email protected]
mobile: 6945xxxxxxx
phone:210xxxxxxx

Φιλικα Ισιδωρος

Moderated by machine22
Αφαιρέθηκαν τα τηλέφωνα.

----------


## dti

Επειδή κάθε νέο node που προστίθεται στην περιοχή παρακινεί κι άλλους ν΄ασχοληθούν με το project, Ισίδωρε καταχώρησε τις θέσεις σου στο WiND. 

Αυτό το διάστημα γίνονται τα πρώτα links στην περιοχή και ελπίζουμε μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να λειτουργεί κάποιο δίκτυο κόμβων στο Ν. Ευβοϊκό με άμεσο στόχο τη σύνδεση με Χαλκίδα και αμέσως μετά με το υπόλοιπο awmn.

----------


## TheLaz

Όπως ανέφερε κα ο Δαμιανός 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20278&start=15
βγήκε ένα link μεταξύ μας με πολύ καλές στάθμες και πολύ καλή 
ταχύτητα σε όλα τα bandwidth tests...  ::  

Από την πλευρά μου χρησιμοποιήθηκε 
PII 433 πάνω σε ABIT BP6, CM6, feeder Nvak και Gibertini 80 cm.

Μένουν κάτι μικρομερεμέτια όπως αλλαγή μπαταρίας motherboard και
εγκατάσταση UPS.

Στη φωτογραφία η όλη εγκατάσταση.

Να περάσει ο επόμενος παρακαλώ....  ::   ::  
Αντε, μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου να χουμε συνδεθεί με awmn.  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Η "σκουληκαντέρα" μας επεκτείνεται!
Πλέον έχουμε συνδεδεμένους 69eyes 2 ---> hedgehog --> eviawind1 --> dti-21 --> TheLaz2 και 4-5 ap's στην ευρύτερη περιοχή!  ::

----------


## TheLaz

::   ::   ::  
Για να κλείσει ο κύκλος....
@dti, 69eyes
Αν βάλω βάση για διπλό LNB στο πιάτο, και μπεί δεύτερο feeder,
κεντράρω σε ένα από τους 2 σας (υψομετρικά πρέπει να είστε το ίδιο),
και με τον άλλο κεντράρω παράκεντρα λέτε να κάνουμε δουλειά ???

----------


## socrates

Λάζαρε θα βγουν και άλλα links οπότε θα δημιουργηθούν ούτως ή άλλως κύκλοι. Περιμένω να ξεφυτρώσουν κουκίδες από την Ερέτρια και από την γύρω περιοχή που θα θέλουν να μπουν και αυτοί στο παιχνίδι! Έχουμε καιρο για πειραματισμούς μην ανυσηχείς  ::

----------


## lambros_G

> Η "σκουληκαντέρα" μας επεκτείνεται!
> Πλέον έχουμε συνδεδεμένους 69eyes 2 ---> hedgehog --> eviawind1 --> dti-21 --> TheLaz2 και 4-5 ap's στην ευρύτερη περιοχή!


Παλικαρια βλεπω να μπαινω στο παιχνιδι σιγα σιγα  ::  
Αρχιζω να κοιταω για ifs, pcaki υπαρχει και θεληση επισης.
Νομιζω πως το ιδανικο θα ειναι να κανω 2 bb links, ενα με 69eyes-2 και ενα με avlida_mew. Ετσι για να συνεχιζει η "σκουληκαντέρα" που λεει και ο Δαμιανος  ::  και να ειμαστε μια αναπνοη απο Χαλκιδα μετα.

Λιγο υπομονή,ολα θα γινουν.

----------


## 69eyes

Σημερα με τη βοήθεια του topgun κάναμε ένα scan να δούμε τι γίνεται και εύκολα πιάσαμε το ap του *exoticom*, καθώς επίσης και ένα ap με ssid "*PBEACH*" στοχεύοντας προς απέναντι. Στο σούρουπο τραβήξαμε και μια φωτογραφία στην οποία διακρίνονται τα απέναντι φώτα [περιοχές απέναντι δεν ξέρω  ::  ] ( θα ανέβει soon για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο)  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Η "σκουληκαντέρα" μας επεκτείνεται!
> Πλέον έχουμε συνδεδεμένους 69eyes 2 ---> hedgehog --> eviawind1 --> dti-21 --> TheLaz2 και 4-5 ap's στην ευρύτερη περιοχή! 
> 
> 
> Παλικαρια βλεπω να μπαινω στο παιχνιδι σιγα σιγα  
> Αρχιζω να κοιταω για ifs, pcaki υπαρχει και θεληση επισης.
> Νομιζω πως το ιδανικο θα ειναι να κανω 2 bb links, ενα με 69eyes-2 και ενα με avlida_mew. Ετσι για να συνεχιζει η "σκουληκαντέρα" που λεει και ο Δαμιανος  και να ειμαστε μια αναπνοη απο Χαλκιδα μετα.
> ...


Σε περιμένουμε Λάμπρο ...με ανοικτές ....κεραίες!!!  :: 
Πιστεύω οτι με τον exoticom θα έχεις πιο καθαρή οπτική επαφή. Ο exoticom αναμένεται να συνδεθεί πανεύκολα και σταθερά με τoν 69eyes τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## dti

> Σημερα με τη βοήθεια του topgun κάναμε ένα scan να δούμε τι γίνεται και εύκολα πιάσαμε το ap του *exoticom*, καθώς επίσης και ένα ap με ssid "*PBEACH*" στοχεύοντας προς απέναντι. Στο σούρουπο τραβήξαμε και μια φωτογραφία στην οποία διακρίνονται τα απέναντι φώτα [περιοχές απέναντι δεν ξέρω  ] ( θα ανέβει soon για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο)


Το PBEACH το είχα πιάσει κι εγώ από τον exoticom και μάλλον πρέπει να βρίσκεται στη μαρίνα με τα κότερα που είναι σχετικά κοντά σου.
Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα είναι διαθέσιμο ένα feederhorn για την Andrew του exoticom προς εσένα.

----------


## legions

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, θέλω να μπω και εγώ στο παιχνίδι αλλά θέλω να μου πει κάποιος για εξοπλισμό, είμαι περιοχή Μαλάκωνα κοντά στην Ερέτρια και κοντά στον Λάμπρο, προς παραλία

----------


## socrates

legions καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας!

Κάνε μια καταχώριση στο κεντρικό WiND (http://wind.awmn.net)
Όταν περαστούν και οι IPs θα μπορείς να περάσεις τα στοιχεία σου και στο WiND N.Ευβοίας.

Το *PBEACH* πρέπει να είναι Access Point στο* Palmariva Eretria Beach Hotel*.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND.
Μη βιαστείς να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό.
Μελέτησε το PlugMeIn
Δες τί εξοπλισμό χρησιμοποιούν οι κόμβοι της περιοχής από τα σχετικά topics.
Ανέβασε επίσης φωτογραφίες από τη θέα που έχεις εδώ ή στο WiND.

----------


## legions

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα παιδιά. Θέλει μελέτη το πράγμα… αν και όταν πάω να βρω την συντεταγμένη ο χάρτης μου βγάζει error και δεν φορτώνει η σελίδα.

----------


## 69eyes

Βγήκε σήμερα με επιτυχία το link 69eyes2-exoticom. Με default ισχύ το σήμα ήταν μέχρι και -37 (οεο!!). Λόγω της πίεσης χρόνου και το γεγονός ότι ο Μανώλης δεν είχε ακόμα c-class δεν προχωρήσαμε παρακάτω (bgp, ρυθμιση ισχύoς κλπ). Οι εργασίες θα περατωθούν το επόμενο ΣΚ.  ::  

Ps. Ευχαριστώ τους Top_Gun, PanoZ, Wolverine για την βοήθεια  ::

----------


## Exoticom

Με πρόλαβες και από εμένα ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Δαμιανό(dti) για την βοήθεια, και έχει και συνέχεια και έρχονται και υπηρεσίες και η σκουληκαντέρα μεγαλώνει.

----------


## dti

Well done!  ::  
Τη σκυτάλη τώρα πρέπει να την πάρει η περιοχή της Ερέτριας.
O exoticom αλλά και ο mew βλέπουν καλά την Ερέτρια και τη βορειότερη αυτής περιοχή. 
Πότε σκανάρουμε από Ερέτρια προς Ωρωπό και Αυλίδα / Δήλεσι;

----------


## TheLaz

Βάλτε το και στο wind να το καμαρώνουμε  ::  




> και η σκουληκαντέρα μεγαλώνει.


Ευτυχώς που προς το παρόν είμαι τερματικός...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aetos

> Καλωσήλθες,
> 
> Βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND.
> Μη βιαστείς να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό.
> Μελέτησε το PlugMeIn
> Δες τί εξοπλισμό χρησιμοποιούν οι κόμβοι της περιοχής από τα σχετικά topics.
> Ανέβασε επίσης φωτογραφίες από τη θέα που έχεις εδώ ή στο WiND.


Εξοπλισμό απο που θα παρουμε να ξεκινισουμε και εμεις. Εγω βλέπο πεντακαθαρα τον Καλαμο και Ωροπο.
Ειμε διατεθιμενος για διο LINKS.
Εξοπλισμο απο που θα παρουμε.
Το PlugMeIn2.pdf το κιταξα αλλα ουτε πολι καταλαβα.

----------


## johns

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ 

http://www.wirelesslan.gr/
http://www.aerial.net/


Νίκο εξοπλισμό θέλει και ο Παναγιώτης ξέρεις ποιος 
Τα λεμε Νίκο 


eviawind-1#7524
john-s

----------


## aetos

> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ 
> 
> http://www.wirelesslan.gr/
> http://www.aerial.net/
> 
> 
> Νίκο εξοπλισμό θέλει και ο Παναγιώτης ξέρεις ποιος 
> Τα λεμε Νίκο 
> 
> ...


Λοιπον ζαλιστικα.
Θα μου το φτιαξης ετοιμο και οσο κανη θα πληροθης.
Εχω μια θέα απο εδω φανταστικη.
Πρεπει να κανομε μια συναντηση με τους Ευβοιοτες και με τον Δαμιανο να δουμε για εξοπλισμο.
Εαν θυμηθο αύριο θα βγαλω FOTO προς ΩΡΟΠΟ-ΚΑΛΑΜΟ.

----------


## dti

Θα είμαι Ωρωπό και αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο.
Όποιος από την περιοχή τριγύρω (μέχρι Χαλκίδα  :: ) θέλει scan ας γράψει εδώ ή ας με πάρει τηλέφωνο.

----------


## 69eyes

Το link 69eyes2-exoticom είναι up and working  ::

----------


## nikoseagle

Λοιπόν μιας και το καλοκαίρι πλησιάζει (επικίνδυνα) και θα είμαι στην Νέα Πολιτεία Ωρωπού , για αρκετό διάστημα , έβαλα και εγώ τα στοιχεία μου στους κόμβους . 

Ελπίζω να μπορέσει να βρεθεί άκρη !!

----------


## dti

> Λοιπόν μιας και το καλοκαίρι πλησιάζει (επικίνδυνα) και θα είμαι στην Νέα Πολιτεία Ωρωπού , για αρκετό διάστημα , έβαλα και εγώ τα στοιχεία μου στους κόμβους . 
> 
> Ελπίζω να μπορέσει να βρεθεί άκρη !!


Καλωσήλθες, είσαι περίπου στη μέση του link hedgehog - 69eyes 2.
Αν έχεις όρεξη και καλή θέα θα μπορούσες να βοηθήσεις αρκετά.
Με πρώτη ευκαιρία βγάλε φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις προς Μαρκόπουλο και προς Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο Ωρωπού και ανέβασέ τες εδώ.
Τα λέμε κι από κοντά κάποιο Σαββατοκύριακο στον Ωρωπό.

----------


## dti

> Το link 69eyes2-exoticom είναι up and working


Μπράβο! 6 ενεργοί κόμβοι στην περιοχή και συνεχίζουμε! 
Δώστε και καμιά ip του exoticom να δούμε πώς φθάνουμε μέχρι εκεί.
Καταχωρήστε κι εσείς τις θέσεις σας στο WiND της Εύβοιας (ουσιαστικά κάντε copy τις καταχωρήσεις σας από το δικό μας WiND) ώστε να αποτυπώνονται όλα τα ενεργά links της περιοχής. 

Επόμενο βήμα πρέπει να είναι η ενεργοποίηση της Χαλκίδας. Τόσο στο WiND όσο και σε δοκιμές για links προς τα νότια...

----------


## socrates

Ωραία πληθαίνουμε!

Το Evia WiND είναι πλήρες και ο κα8ένας της περιοχής μπορεί να βάζει το στίγμα του εκεί. Μάλιστα υπάρχει και σαν δήμος/περιοχή το "Γειτονικές Περιοχές της Εύβοιας" όπου όσοι συνδέονται ή πρόκειται να συνδε8ούν στην περιοχή να μπορούν να κάνουν καταχώριση και να πάρουν IPs της περιοχής.

To link του WiND Ευβοίας...
http://ewn.awmn.net

----------


## johns

Ο Αετός θα είναι έτοιμος τέλος του μήνα 

2 bb από την ευρύτερη περιοχή Ορωπού?????? 

eviawin-1#7524

----------


## 69eyes

> Δώστε και καμιά ip του exoticom να δούμε πώς φθάνουμε μέχρι εκεί.


10.73.221.65

----------


## hedgehog

will be there  ::

----------


## bedazzled

+1

----------


## acoul

john70 for president! ... και ένα transparency έτσι για το καλό!

----------


## sv1bjr

Παρά τις αγαθές προθέσεις μου για επίσκεψη στο βουνό, τελικά δεν μου έκατσε......  ::  

Βλέπεις, "Αλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων άλλα δε Θεοί κελεύει'.................

Καλά να περάσετε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Links UP... ελατε για κανενα φαι  ::

----------


## acoul

super! να και το transparent με το μπουκάλι στη μέση!

----------


## bedazzled

> super! να και το transparent με το *μπουκάλι* στη μέση!


Κόλλησες με τα «μπουκάλια» εσύ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Πλέον στον κόμβο υπάρχει και limit στα peer to peer , μέχρι τουλάχιστον να αποκατασταθεί και η δεύτερη πρός Αθήνα έξοδος , και μερικές ακόμα αλλαγές 
\
 ::

----------


## PIT

Γιαννη ειναι αναγκαιο αυτο?  ::

----------


## john70

Ναι,και είναι στα 10mbit / ανα χρήστη , και 20mbit συνολικά .

 ::

----------


## PIT

Μας φακελωσες ολου?

----------


## john70

> Μας φακελωσες ολου?



Όχι βρε , απο το Mikrotik , ουρές βάλαμε , κανένα φακέλομα ...  ::

----------


## PIT

το ξερω - το ξερω

----------


## PIT

Θα μπορουσε να παει και λιγο παραπανω. Δεν ειμαστε και πολλοι που τραβαμε  ::

----------


## john70

> Θα μπορουσε να παει και λιγο παραπανω. Δεν ειμαστε και πολλοι που τραβαμε


Μόλις επανέλθει και το δεύτερο λίνκ πρός την εδώ πλευρά θα αυξηθεί .

Και ακόμα κάτι ...


 ::  26-27-28 /9 Θα πάμε πάλι βολτούλα στο βουνό για εργασίες , περπάτημα , μάσα και χαβαλέ , όλοι (σχεδον...) ευπρόσδεκτοι.

----------


## acoul

> 26-27-28 /9 Θα πάμε πάλι βολτούλα στο βουνό για εργασίες , περπάτημα , μάσα και χαβαλέ , όλοι (σχεδον...) ευπρόσδεκτοι.


κάποιοι εκλεκτοί έχουν γεννηθεί με το χάρισμα του ηγέτη, απώλεια να μην βρίσκονται και στο ΔΣ  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 26-27-28 /9 Θα πάμε πάλι βολτούλα στο βουνό για εργασίες , περπάτημα , μάσα και χαβαλέ , όλοι (σχεδον...) ευπρόσδεκτοι.
> 
> 
> κάποιοι εκλεκτοί έχουν γεννηθεί με το χάρισμα του ηγέτη, απώλεια να μην βρίσκονται και στο ΔΣ


Μπορείς να τους κατονομάσεις σε παρακαλώ;

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 26-27-28 /9 Θα πάμε πάλι βολτούλα στο βουνό για εργασίες , περπάτημα , μάσα και χαβαλέ , όλοι (σχεδον...) ευπρόσδεκτοι.
> 
> 
> κάποιοι εκλεκτοί έχουν γεννηθεί με το χάρισμα του ηγέτη, απώλεια να μην βρίσκονται και στο ΔΣ


τελικά ξέρεις τί έγινε με τα ταμεία και τον φαρμακευτικό σύλλογο ??? Φάρμακα χορηγουν κανονικά χωρίς συμμετοχή ?

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...


φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν στύψεις λίγο το μυαλό σου θα δεις ότι το μοντέλο είναι πολύ ποιο απλό.  :: 

Αλήθεια Axoul σε ποιο ταμείο είσαι?

----------


## john70

> Αλήθεια Axoul σε ποιο ταμείο είσαι?



Ανεργείας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι είναι ροζ και κουβαλά στην πλάτη του ένα καζίνο;

Ο Ροζ-Πάρνηθας!  ::

----------


## papaki63

> 26-27-28 /9 Θα πάμε πάλι βολτούλα στο βουνό για εργασίες , περπάτημα , μάσα και χαβαλέ , όλοι (σχεδον...) ευπρόσδεκτοι.


1 φορ μι ...

----------


## john70

Και γιανα μήν ξεχνιόμαστε !!!!

Την Παρασκευή , Σαββάτο και Κυριακή , θα είμαστε επάνω ... και αυτή την φορά θα πάμε και για περπάτημα !

----------


## spirosco

Up παλι απο το απογευμα. Ειχε φαει μαλλον φρικη το rb απο κεραυνο.
Με reset ξεκινησε κανονικα.

Παντως με τα συννεφα να περικυκλωνουν το βουνο και το ελαφρυ ψιλοβροχο σημερα, η βολτα αξιζε τον κοπο.

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστούμε Μαστρο-Σπύρο.

----------


## papaki63

> Και γιανα μήν ξεχνιόμαστε !!!!
> 
> Την Παρασκευή , Σαββάτο και Κυριακή , θα είμαστε επάνω ... και αυτή την φορά θα πάμε και για περπάτημα !


Απο τι ωρα θα εισαι πανω την Παρασκευη ?

----------


## PIT

> Up παλι απο το απογευμα. Ειχε φαει μαλλον φρικη το rb απο κεραυνο.
> Με reset ξεκινησε κανονικα.
> 
> Παντως με τα συννεφα να περικυκλωνουν το βουνο και το ελαφρυ ψιλοβροχο σημερα, η βολτα αξιζε τον κοπο.


Να σαι καλα Σπυρο!!

Παρεπιτωντως το λινκ μας ειναι down. Εγινε κατι??

----------


## spirosco

Μπρικαρισα το rb μου χτες κατα λαθος  ::  
Θα πεταχτω με τη πρωτη ευκαιρια για να το συνεφερω.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Up παλι απο το απογευμα. Ειχε φαει μαλλον φρικη το rb απο κεραυνο.
> Με reset ξεκινησε κανονικα.
> 
> Παντως με τα συννεφα να περικυκλωνουν το βουνο και το ελαφρυ ψιλοβροχο σημερα, η βολτα αξιζε τον κοπο.


Αυτά για κάποιους που αρέσκονται να κάνουν κριτική από τη βαθειά και αναπαυτική πολυθρόνα τους.....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Θέλουμε μου φαίνεται arrestors και στα αυτιά...  :: 




> Network Lightning/Surge Protector 7.5V/70V Clamp Voltage
> Description :
> 
> The ESP Series of Surge Protectors are rugged and effective surge protectors for Ethernet based systems. They provide a high level of protection against power surges caused by lightning and other causes. These surge protectors are used to protect expensive equipment from damage caused by electrical surges. They should be mounted as close to the protected equipment as possible. The all metal cast aluminum enclosure and shielded RJ45 connectors provide for good EMI noise suppression. The integral mounting feet can be screwed to a metal chassis to provide proper grounding or as an alternative, there is an integral ground wire provided which can be connected to a ground for those systems that require a single point ground connection. They are designed to be used indoors or outdoors, if inside a waterproof enclosure. The ESP series are compatible with 100Mbps data and 48V POE systems. Protection is provided on all 8 Ethernet pins (7.5V clamping on Data pins 1,2,3,6 and 70V clamping on POE pins 4,5,7,.


hmm

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Και γιανα μήν ξεχνιόμαστε !!!!
> 
> Την Παρασκευή , Σαββάτο και Κυριακή , θα είμαστε επάνω ... και αυτή την φορά θα πάμε και για περπάτημα !
> 
> 
> Απο τι ωρα θα εισαι πανω την Παρασκευη ?


Μάλλον μετά τις 15:00  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Up παλι απο το απογευμα. Ειχε φαει μαλλον φρικη το rb απο κεραυνο.
> Με reset ξεκινησε κανονικα.
> 
> Παντως με τα συννεφα να περικυκλωνουν το βουνο και το ελαφρυ ψιλοβροχο σημερα, η βολτα αξιζε τον κοπο.
> 
> 
> Αυτά για κάποιους που αρέσκονται να κάνουν κριτική από τη βαθειά και αναπαυτική πολυθρόνα τους.....


welcome to the club  ::

----------


## papaki63

Αν δεν βρω βενζινη ... δεν με βλεπω Παρνηθα ...  ::

----------


## john70

> Αν δεν βρω βενζινη ... δεν με βλεπω Παρνηθα ...


Θα σε μαζέψω εγώ βρε , Απλά πάρεκαι την ηλεκτροκόληση μαζί !  ::   ::

----------


## john70

14:00 θα ξεκινίσω απο κέντρο....όποιος θέλει lift up ... ας το πεί ... μέχρι 4 ακόμα χωράνε !

----------


## papaki63

> 14:00 θα ξεκινίσω απο κέντρο....όποιος θέλει lift up ... ας το πεί ... μέχρι 4 ακόμα χωράνε !


Aν εχουν και κρανος μαζι θα νιωθουν καλυτερα ... μια ενδοσυνεννοηση επισης για σωστη ενημερωση του road map στον οδηγο θα εξυπηρετουσε ... 
Υ.Γ. Αν κανετε και ασφαλεια ζωης βαλτε με δικαιουχο ...

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## spirosco

Ετσι, για να βλεπετε τι χανετε  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Φοβάμαι πως έχω μπλέξει  :: 

ελπίζω να μπορέσω να ανεβώ αύριο πρωί τουλάχιστον  ::

----------


## john70

Τοπίο στην Ομιχλη .. 

Super ειναι  ::   ::  

Ά και νέο λίνκ με Spef(8506) στην θέση του Stelios1540.

 ::   ::

----------


## papaki63

Μελη του eastattica και φυσικα και του AWMN προεβησαν σημερα στη διασωση 5 mountain bikers που 
χαθηκαν στα μονοπατια της Παρνηθας μεσα στη νυχτα ... 

Στην επιχειρηση συμμετειχαν τα πληρωματα 4 περιπολικων της αστυνομιας με τον διοικητη του 
τμηματος Θρακομακεδονων 2 περιπολικων της πυροσβεστικης και μιας μοναδας της ΕΜΑΚ ... 

Η επιχειρηση διηρκησε γυρω στις 3 με 4 ωρες ηταν φυσικα επιτυχης ενω την ομαδα που προεβη στη 
διασωση οδηγουσε ο john70 του οποιου η συμβολη ηταν καθοριστικη και συμμετειχαν ο fred και ο "υπογραφων" 

Πλακα πλακα η νυχτερινη βολτα στο βουνο με βοηθησε να χωνεψω το μεσημεριανο φαγητο 
στο καταφυγιο που και καλο αλλα και πολυ ηταν . 
Ετσι στην επιστροφη ημουν πανετοιμος για ενα ακομα γευμα 
και καποια σφηνακια ρακομελο προσφορα του κομβου fred...

----------


## john70

Fred , Θέλω φωτό !!!

Άκαι Νίκο , κάνε μία δήλωση ότιδεν οδηγάω γρήγορα ...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Γιαννακη, πες αλευρι, το βαρκαντερο σε γυρευει  ::

----------


## papaki63

> Fred , Θέλω φωτό !!!
> 
> Άκαι Νίκο , κάνε μία δήλωση ότιδεν οδηγάω γρήγορα ...


Ναι ... απολυτα σωστο ... με το διοικητη του τμηματος μεσα , 5 ποδηλατα πεταμενα στις πισω θεσεις και αναμεσα σε 2 πυροσβεστικα και 4 περιπολικα σε περασματα με πατηματα 1,5 μ ... το πολυ ξεκινησες τελευταιος και εφτασες πρωτος στην ασφαλτο ... απο που προσπερασες δεν καταλαβα ... ευτυχως στην επιστροφη γυρισα με τους πυροσβεστες και φυσικα ηρθε και ο fred μαζι ...

----------


## john70

Υπερβολές ....  ::

----------


## commando

Χαθηκαν με τα ποδηλατα?Μα καλα σχεδον ολη καμμενη ειναι δεν βλεπουν.
Εμεις οι εντουραδες την εχουμε φαει την Παρνηθα με το κουταλι.....οχι της σουπας....

----------


## papaki63

> Χαθηκαν με τα ποδηλατα?Μα καλα σχεδον ολη καμμενη ειναι δεν βλεπουν.
> Εμεις οι εντουραδες την εχουμε φαει την Παρνηθα με το κουταλι.....οχι της σουπας....


Δεν χαθηκαν στα χαμηλα ... στις εντουροδιαδρομες ... αλλα πανω απο τη ζωνη ελατης και στο "πρασινο" κομματι απο τη μερια της ΜΟΜΑ ...
Παντως πολυ ρισκο ρε παιδι μου εντουρο με μποτες για street ... !!! και ελλειπη εξοπλισμο = τρελη απερισκεψια ... στο βουνο πρεπει να εισαστε παντα 
σωστα εξοπλισμενοι αλλιως θα την πατησετε καποια στιγμη σαν τους ποδηκατες ... σου μιλαω εκ πειρας ...

----------


## NetTraptor

> WELCOME TO AWMN....


2 Years EWN-AWMN... Happy Birthday Πάρνηθα...!

----------


## john70

Χροννια πολλά σε εσένα πάνω απο όλα ! τα 60 έκλεισες ???

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Χροννια πολλά σε εσένα πάνω απο όλα ! τα 60 έκλεισες ???


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  γερο......

----------


## NetTraptor

> Χροννια πολλά σε εσένα πάνω απο όλα ! τα 60 έκλεισες ???


Πως περνάνε τα χρόνια ε??? Καλά βαστιέμαι όμως...

----------


## PIT

Nα τα εκατοστησει ο κομβος!!!  ::

----------


## john70

Mini εκδρομούλα επάνω για τις απαραίτητες αλλαγες .....Άυριο θα είναι φανταστική μέρα όλοι (σχεδόν  ::   ::   ::  )ευπρόσδεκτοι !

----------


## papaki63

Δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερα ... ημουν αρρωστος με πυρετουλη το ΣΚ ...
next time ...

----------


## acoul

> Δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερα ... ημουν αρρωστος με πυρετουλη το ΣΚ ...
> next time ...


οι γυναίκες φταίνε για όλα ... ακόμη και για τις εκδρομούλες  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> οι γυναίκες φταίνε για όλα ... ακόμη και για τις εκδρομούλες


Σκληρόν γαρ προς κέντρα λακτίζειν.....  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> οι γυναίκες φταίνε για όλα ... ακόμη και για τις εκδρομούλες 
> 
> 
> Σκληρόν γαρ προς κέντρα λακτίζειν.....


βάζεις και δύσκολα ...  :: 



> Λίαν ενδιαφέρουσα είναι η περιγραφή που κάνει ο Ευαγγελιστής Λουκάς διά την μεταστροφή του Παύλου εις τον Χριστιανισμό. Εις τον δρόμο προς την Δαμασκό ο Παύλος είδε να τον περιλούει ένα λαμπρό φως και, καθώς έπεσε χαμαί, ήκουσε μια φωνή να του λέγει: «Σαούλ, Σαούλ τι μέ διώκεις, σκληρόν σοι προς κέντρα λακτίζειν» (Πρ.26.24). Το προς «κέντρα λακτίζειν» ήτο Ελληνική παροιμιακή φράσις και εσήμαινε το να μάχεσαι κατά της βουλήσεως των θεών. Εις τον «Προμηθέα Δεσμώτη», ο Ωκεανός συμβουλεύει τον Προμηθέα να δείξει ταπείνωσι και υπακοή στο θέλημα του βασιλέως των θεών διότι η ανυποταγή είναι σαν να λακτίζεις καρφιά «ουκούν έμειγε χρώμενος διδασκάλω προς κέντρα κώλον εκτενείς». Εις τον «Αγαμέμνονα» ο χορός συμβουλεύει τον Αίγιστο, «προς κέντρα μη λάκτιζε, μη παίσας μογής»


αυτός ο γούγλ ... όλα τα μαρτυράει ... !!

----------


## sv1bjr

Είσαι και.........μαρτυριάρης, κερατούκλη.  ::

----------


## papaki63

Αυτη τη φορα τα καταφερα κι ανεβηκα ... η Παρνηθα σε αποζημιωνει και σε ευχαριστει παντα και απο πολλες πλευρες ... τοπιο , καθαρος αερας , καλο φαγητο , ποτο και η απαραιτητη παρεα ...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> καθαρος αερας , καλο φαγητο


Ναι καλά... Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά τα 2 δεν πάνε μαζί...  ::

----------


## john70

Ναι , δεν πάνε , ειδικά εάν ειναι ο Ιωσήφ επάνω και κάθε μπουκιά βγάζει ενα νέφος πίσω του .... πού πια καθαρός αέρας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papaki63

ΠΙστευω πως ενα προτζεκτ απο τον Ιωσηφ για τη συλλογη αυτων των αεριων με σκοπο τη χρηση τους ως βιοκαυσιμα θα βοηθουσε και στην πληρη ενεργειακη αυτονομια του κομβου

----------


## B52

Εχθες εγιναν αλλαγες στον κομβο του Γιαννη (eviawind) προς το καλο του δυκτιου γενικοτερα.
Οι 2 routers παιζουν πλεον σε κοινο AS και οχι με vlans, επισης εγινε αλλαγη και στο hardware.

special thanks to spirosco,eviawind & aimos.

 ::

----------


## johns

Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά ήταν μια αναβάθμιση που έπρεπε να γίνει στον κόμβο μετά από 3 χρόνια λειτουργίας αν φύγει και το itox θα είναι όλα οκ

Φιλικα
john-s

----------


## socrates

Ευκαιρία να δούμε και το μεταξύ μας Γιάννη... αν χρειαστεί θα κατέβω στην Εύβοια το ΣΚ που έρχεται.

----------


## johns

Για σου Σωκράτη οκ

Αλλά μάλλον είσαι κάτω

----------


## socrates

Όσο έπαιζε το link με theLaz έφτανα κανονικά, και το Access Point δείχνει ότι λειτουργεί.
Δυστυχώς το πιο πιθανό είναι ο αέρας να κούνησε κάποιο πιάτο είτε από την μεριά μου είτε από την μεριά του Λάζαρου (αφού πριν σταματήσει τελείως είχε πολλά connections disconnections). Έχω μιλήσει με τον Λάζαρο και αν μπορέσει θα έρθει και αυτός αυτό το ΣΚ.

----------


## spirosco

Ο κομβος της Παρνηθας ειναι και παλι up επειτα απο ενα καμμενο rb433ah και 3 επισης καμμενες cm9.
Ολα αντικατασταθηκαν δια χειρος βαραγκη...εεε...john70  ::  

Σημερα τοποθετηθηκε και τηλεφωνικος τηλεχειρισμος με ericsson fc151s/velleman κ6501 remote control.

Παροντες ηταν ο φραπεδιαρης, ο μακαρονακιας και η αφεντομουτσουναρα μου.

Με την ευκαιρια περασθηκε και παλι quagga.

----------


## sv1bjr

Τα λόγια είναι φτώχεια.....  ::   ::   ::  

Κάτι τέτοια είναι που με κάνουν να πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ακόμη .....ελπίς (αείμνηστε Σαμαράκη).

Και επι τη ευκαιρία, χρόνια πολλά Σπύρο και φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλους σας.

----------


## B52

> Παροντες ηταν ο φραπεδιαρης, ο μακαρονακιας και η αφεντομουτσουναρα μου.


  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

> Τα λόγια είναι φτώχεια.....    
> 
> Κάτι τέτοια είναι που με κάνουν να πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ακόμη .....ελπίς (αείμνηστε Σαμαράκη).
> 
> Και επι τη ευκαιρία, χρόνια πολλά Σπύρο και φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλους σας.


*++++++++++++++++++++++*
Τις καλύτερες ευχές και από εμένα Σπύρο!

----------


## klarabel

::   ::  Μπράβο παίδες και χρόνια πολλά Σπύρο και απο μένα.

----------


## spirosco

Φωτο-quiz. Βρειτε ποιος ειναι ο φραπες του Τασσου και κερδιστε μια συναρπαστικη βολτα στη Παρνηθα με τον johnfox  ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

Στην τύχη, στον κόκκινο κύκλο. Κάνει εντύπωση από το φαγωμένο καλαμάκι.

----------


## B52

Λοιπον χωρια τη πλακα να αναφερω οτι τον τελευταιο μηνα εχει αλλαχτει ολος ο εξοπλισμος και απο Παρνηθα και απο Ευβοια μερια.
Αν υπολογισθει το κοστος μαζι με fct κλπ φτασαμε τα 1500 ευρω... απο τη πλευρα της Ευβοιας το 433ΑH ηταν μια προσοφρα του Aimos (δεν γραφει ποτε εδω μονο στο byteme θα τον βρειτε  ::  ) και των 3 oλοκαινουργιων CM9 του Γιαννη (eviawind) αλλαχτηκαν τα pigtail και γενικα εγινε ενα μαζεμα στον κομβο της Ευβοιας.
Η Παρνηθα μετα απο την χθεσινη μπορα "εψησε" το 3ο κατα σειρα rb433 και εκει ηταν παρων ο μακαρονας aka john70 που εχει παντα μαζι του 2 με 3 κομματια για οποτε χρειαστουν..... αντε να δουμε ποσο θα αντεξει αυτο.
Το fct μαζι με το veleman ηρθε απο τον καπεταν ζεπο σεταρισμενο και ετοιμο να κανει την "βρωμικη" δουλεια του απομακρυσμενου reset και οσο για το τηλεφωνικο νουμερο ειναι επτασφραγιστο μυστικο που δεν το δινουν σε κανεναν... λες και ειναι καμιας γκομενας.....  ::  

Οσο για τις photos τελικα εχω φωτογενια...  :: 

EDIT: Γιαννη βαλε ΕΝΑ UPS στην Ευβοια σε περιπτωση που το ΞΕΧΑΣΕΣ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## B52

oσο για τον καφε ειναι αυτος με το μπλε καλαμακι αλλα δεν θελω βολτα με τον τρελλο...  ::

----------


## papashark

> oσο για τον καφε ειναι αυτος με το μπλε καλαμακι αλλα δεν θελω βολτα με τον τρελλο...


Εγώ ήμουν έτοιμος να πω και οι 3 !

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> oσο για τον καφε ειναι αυτος με το μπλε καλαμακι αλλα δεν θελω βολτα με τον τρελλο... 
> 
> 
> Εγώ ήμουν έτοιμος να πω και οι 3 !


μη χασεις εσυ.. αμεσως.... την καλη κουβεντα...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Άντε bravo bravo bravo...

----------


## john70

> oσο για τον καφε ειναι αυτος με το μπλε καλαμακι αλλα δεν θελω βολτα με τον τρελλο...


κότα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Αυτό είναι πραγματικά αλλόκοτο..
Ο Γιάννης και με τα πόδια χάλια πάει και δεν κάνει και εξυπνάδες, με το φορτηγό του που το έχει δεί Rapi-Kadar, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς δεν έχει σφραγίσει κανένα χαντάκι ακόμα..
Πραγματική διαφήμιση στα Land-rover κάνει..
Εγώ αν ήθελα να πάρω σε ένα ηλικιωμένο κύριο με καταρράκτη και πάρκινσον ένα αυτοκίνητο, τέτοιο θα έπαιρνα, αφού πάει τον Γιάννη, θα πάει τον καθένα..

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## john70

::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Λογω εργασιων ο κομβος στο Φλαμπουρι θα ανεβοκατεβαινει μεχρι τις 12 το μεσημερι.

----------


## θανάσης

Για την περίπτωση που ίσως χρειαστείτε smokepink (http://www.thanasis.ewn/ewn207/Smokeping.html) με τους κόμβους της Πάρνηθας και evia-wind

----------


## B52

Θα παρει πιο πολυ ωρα μιας και ξηλωσαμε το feeder που κοιτα Ευβοια και ο κονεκτορας εχει πρασινιση, περασε υγρασια απο το μοναδικο σημειο που δεν ειχαμε προβλεψη.
Εχει φυγει ο Spiroscos με τον AimOS για ανταλακτικα απο Αθηνα και εγω για ακομα μια φορα πινω καφε..... φραπε...



ετσι...  ::

----------


## socrates

Tnx για τη ενημέρωση!

Ήμουν έτοιμος να πάω Εύβοια και αποφάσισα να παρατείνω λίγο την παραμονή μου εδώ για να κλείσω εκκρεμότητες που θέλουν PC και δίκτυο.

Αν ξέραμε ότι παίζει πρόβλημα θα ρίχναμε μια ματιά την Πέμπτη που είχαμε περάσει από το σημείο. Ίσως αυτός είναι το δυσκολότερος κόμβος για συντήρηση αφού θέλει ταξίδι πήγαινε έλα κάθε φορά και δεν έχεις τον εξοπλισμό που χρειάζεται πάντα μαζί σου..

----------


## B52

Το λινκ δεν ειχε χαθει τελειως απλα απο -58 ειχε φτασει να ψυχοπαλευει στο -78, οποτε κατεβασαμε το feeder για rebuild.

----------


## john70

> Tnx για τη ενημέρωση!
> 
> Ήμουν έτοιμος να πάω Εύβοια και αποφάσισα να παρατείνω λίγο την παραμονή μου εδώ για να κλείσω εκκρεμότητες που θέλουν PC και δίκτυο.
> 
> Αν ξέραμε ότι παίζει πρόβλημα θα ρίχναμε μια ματιά την Πέμπτη που είχαμε περάσει από το σημείο. Ίσως αυτός είναι το δυσκολότερος κόμβος για συντήρηση αφού θέλει ταξίδι πήγαινε έλα κάθε φορά και δεν έχεις τον εξοπλισμό που χρειάζεται πάντα μαζί σου..


Την πέμπτη , και να πήγενες , άδικος κόπος ....

----------


## socrates

Πήγα... περαστικός. Ξέρω ότι είναι κλειστά συνήθως καθημερινές εκτός ΠΣΚ αλλά είχε κάποιο κόσμο τριγύρω.

----------


## john70

Σε καμια ώρα ξεκινάει το σχολικό για επάνω .....  ::

----------


## mpampou

Έχουμε τίποτα νεότερο από Πάρνηθα?  ::

----------


## socrates

Από την Κυριακή 12/7 είναι down το σημείο στο καταφύγιο αλλά δεν έχω κάποια άλλη ενημέρωση.

----------


## θανάσης

::

----------


## john70

Η πάρνηθα είναι up , Το λίνκ με τον evia wind ,είναι κάτω (εδώ πάνω δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα)

----------


## spirosco

Up και το link με Γιαννη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άντε άλλη μια διαδρομή... Καλορίζικη  ::

----------


## john70

Καλορίζικο !

----------


## PIT

Καλοριζικη η νεα διαδρομη!! Συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια που δουλεψαν με τοσο κοπο για να πραγματοποιηθει αυτη η ζευξη!!!

Και τωρα με πολυ traffic σε ολα τα links!!  ::

----------


## enaon

φοβεροί  ::

----------


## socrates

Έχει ακόμα μια καλή επίσκεψη για τα τελειώματα, αλλά ναι είναι γεγονός άλλος ένας σημαντικός κόμβος προστέθηκε στο δίκτυό μας και αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο σε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν.

Λίγο υπομονή ακόμα και σύντομα θα ανακοινωθούν τα αποτελέσματα πλέον της όλης προσπάθειας.

----------


## racer

Κοιτάω το δίκτυο προς Έβοια. Κοιτάω και το πρώτο post σε αυτό το thread. Είναι απίστευτο...Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους.

Σήμερα το πρωί μίλαγα απο το Manchester στο MSN με τον Σωκράτη, που ήτανε Έβοια,παραλια, και έπινε τον καφε του. Συνειδητοποίησα ότι ζω μια στιγμή από το μέλλον...



PS: Did anyone say Hellas Wi-Fi ??

----------


## klarabel

Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους έχουν συμβάλλει στο στήσιμο του κόμβου και ειδικά στους εναερίτες πάνω στον πυλώνα που εργάζονται τις περισσότερες φορές υπό αντίξοες συνθήκες.  ::

----------


## JB172

Αυτά είναι.  ::  

Μπράβο σε όλους !

----------


## yorgos

Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά, μπράβο και σε ανώτερα!!  ::  

Συγχαρητήρια και στον φωτογράφο, πολύ ωραίες οι φώτο. Έχει κι άλλες?

----------


## Pater_Familias

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά. Μέσα στον Αύγουστο καταφέρνετε να κάνετε την διαφορά χωρίς πολλά λόγια και ρητορισμούς.
Άλλοι το ¨κάνουν¨ με το πληκτρολόγιο, άλλοι με έργα και πράξεις.
Εύγε.

----------


## lambros_G

Πολλα μπραβο σε όλους. Μεγειά η νεα διαδρομή!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Εδώ θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί η σημαντική συνεισφορά των δύο πρωτοπόρων στην επέκταση του Ευβοϊκού δικτύου, Βασίλη (PIT) και Πάνου (liousis) που πίστεψαν στην ιδέα του ασύρματου δικτύου και έδωσαν νόημα στην ζεύξη της Πάρνηθας.

Και εις ανώτερα παίδες.

----------


## ysam

Έχω και κάτι φωτογραφίες exclusive στην δικιά μου κάμερα.. Θα τις ανεβάσω και αυτές..  ::

----------


## socrates

Θα ετοιμαστεί video της όλης προσπάθειας.

----------


## acoul

> φοβεροί


οι john70 ... !! ωραίος πράγματι !! ποιος άλλος ανέβηκε ή ήταν ένα πράμα σαν τον ΟΤΕ --> ένας δουλεύει, 10 κοιτούν ??

σοβαρά τώρα, αν δεν υπάρχουν αντιρρήσεις θα πρότεινα ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος να βγει στην μνήμη του Vigor !!

----------


## liousis

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά που μόχθησαν,έτρεξαν και κρεμάστηκαν στο κενό για να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτό το project.Το όλο εγχείρημα είχε εδώ και δυο χρόνια που το πολεμούσαμε όλοι μαζί,ο καθένας με τον δικό του τρόπο, για να γίνει πραγματικότητα.




> Εδώ θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί η σημαντική συνεισφορά των δύο πρωτοπόρων στην επέκταση του Ευβοϊκού δικτύου, Βασίλη (PIT) και Πάνου (liousis) που πίστεψαν στην ιδέα του ασύρματου δικτύου και έδωσαν νόημα στην ζεύξη της Πάρνηθας.
> 
> Και εις ανώτερα παίδες.


Δυστυχώς τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν μπόρεσα να προσφέρω όσα ήθελα,λόγω του ερχομού στη ζωή του δέκα ημερών γιου μου.Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως.
Άλλωστε δεν πρέπει να λησμονούμε και όλα τα άλλα παιδιά, που στην παρούσα φάση πρόσφεραν πολλά περισσότερα.Δεν θα τους ονομάσω,για να μην αδικήσω κάποιον που πιθανόν θα ξεχάσω. Από την μεριά μου αισθάνομαι πολύ τυχερός γιατί εκτός από το προηγούμενο δώρο που προανέφερα,κέρδισα και ένα σημαντικό link που το έψαχνα απεγνωσμένα, εδώ και τρία χρόνια που βρίσκομαι στην κοινότητα.

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά.Πάντα τέτοια να έχουμε και να είμαστε "μονοιασμένοι" μεταξύ μας,γιατί η αγάπη.η αλληλεγγύη και η φιλία βλέπουμε που μας οδηγεί.
 ::

----------


## PIT

Αλεξανδρε, 
Καλυτερα να μασας, παρα να γραφεις.....

Υπαρχουν παιδια που εγραψαν ωρες ολοκληρες πανω στον ιστο κρεμασμενοι (4-6 ωρες) για να περαστουν οι βασεις, τα πιατα και δεν φαινονται στις φωτο. Αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι μονο ενας εκανε την δουλεια. Αλλοι βοηθησαν λιγοτερο, αλλοι περισσοτερο, και αλλοι σχολιαζουν μονο οτι φαινεται απο τις φωτο. 
Η σημασια ειναι οτι εγινε μια συλλογικη συνεργασια απο παιδια της Ευβοιας και της Αθηνας αλλα και του συλλογου ωστε να επιτευχθει αυτο το πραμγα!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι αυτός που δεν έχει μιλήσει ακόμα μάλλον κοιμάται ψόφιος ακόμα.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Καλυτερα να μασας, παρα να γραφεις.....


το μάσημα όμως παχαίνει ... εκτός αν είναι τσίχλα ... 

σοβαρά τώρα, επειδή τα χρόνια περάσανε και ακούμε πολλά και διάφορα, με παλαμάκια, χειροκροτήματα, φλας και τα συναφή, έχουμε μάθει να κρατάμε μικρά καλάθια και να ζητούμε παντού και πάντα ντοκουμέντα !! δεν είναι κακό αυτό. εξάλλου δεν κάνουμε ντροπής πράματα για να κρυβόμαστε !! καμάρι το έχουμε το χόμπι, οπότε ας δούμε το υλικό του όλου AWMN εγχειρήματος, να θαυμάσουμε και καμαρώσουμε τα δρώμενα στην κορυφή του υψηλότερου βουνού της Αθήνας, προκειμένου να μαθαίνουμε νέα κόλπα και τεχνικές αλλά και να αποδώσουμε τα εύσημα εκεί που αρμόζουν !!



> Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι αυτός που δεν έχει μιλήσει ακόμα μάλλον κοιμάται ψόφιος ακόμα.


μα καλά, ποιος το έβγαλε το λινκ και κρύβεται βρε παιδιά ... ο Παλαιοκώστας ??

και ένα flashback στις παλιές και ένδοξες στιγμές του δικτύου !!

----------


## JB172

> λόγω του ερχομού στη ζωή του δέκα ημερών γιου μου.


Να σας ζήσει και να τον δείτε όπως επιθυμείτε !  ::

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> λόγω του ερχομού στη ζωή του δέκα ημερών γιου μου.
> 
> 
> Να σας ζήσει και να τον δείτε όπως επιθυμείτε !



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές Γιάννη.Να είσαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## 7bpm

Μετά από 27 ώρες αϋπνίας, ο ψόφιος τελικά σηκώθηκε από το κρεβάτι… χρειαζόταν 12ωρο ύπνου για να συνέρθει.

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ένα μεγαλύτερο ευχαριστώ και από πλευράς μου σε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν, διέθεσαν τον χρόνο τους με υπομονή και επιμονή, αλλά και σε όσους βοήθησαν με τις γνώσεις τους (τεχνικές και πρακτικές).

Some of my personal thoughts για το όλο εγχείρημα:
> Αποκτήσαμε τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις περί προδιαγραφών στην τοποθέτηση εξοπλισμού σε τέτοιου είδους εγκαταστάσεις.
> Δοκιμαστικέ εξοπλισμός και επιλεχτήκαν υλικά που αντέχουν τις ακραίες συνθήκες, όχι μόνο καιρικές αλλά και από RF πλευράς.
> Και το σημαντικότερο από όλα, εδραιώθηκε ένα καλό connection με καίρια άτομα της εταιρίας που μας φιλοξενεί.

Καλή συνέχεια επίσης εύχομαι στην επέκταση του δικτύου μας. Υπάρχουν καλές προοπτικές για περεταίρω συνεργασία με την εν λόγο ιδιωτική εταιρία επιφέροντας και το απαραίτητο για εμάς “πάτημα” σε αρκετές από της εγκαταστάσεις της.

ΥΓ. Κάποια μερεμέτια έχουν απομείνει για να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες στον κόμβο. Καλό θα ήταν τα παιδιά που έχουν αναλάβει τα “τελειώματα” να διεκπεραιώσουν τα απαραίτητα πριν το κλείσιμο αυτού του μήνα. Το δεύτερο πιάτο προς Αθηνά, την σχάρα προστασίας από πάγους καθώς και τα ανάλογα προστατευτικά των καλωδίων πρέπει να εγκατασταθούν πριν αρχίσουν οι βροχές στο βουνό της Πάρνηθας.

----------


## john70

ένα μπράβο απο εμένα στον Σταύρο , που αντί να το κολοβαρέσει μια και σε μία εβδομάδα πάει στρατό φρόντισε να κάνει το κάθε τι για να τρέξει το θέμα και επιτέλους να υπάρχει μια δεύτερη εναλάκτικη . Λάθη μπορεί να έγιναν , πολλά ή λίγα , το αποτέλεσμα μετράει και το ότι δεν υπήρξε (πράγματι ???) δόλος ή προσπάθειές να πράγουμε το καλάμι μας . Μπράβο στον Σταυρο και στο Περικλή φυσικά που εβγαλάν όλλη την σκατοδουλιά για να μιλάμε εμείς τώρα και να acoul-ίζουμε ακατάσχετα !

----------


## grigoris

> ...
> > Αποκτήσαμε τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις περί προδιαγραφών στην τοποθέτηση εξοπλισμού σε τέτοιου είδους εγκαταστάσεις.
> > Δοκιμαστικέ εξοπλισμός και επιλεχτήκαν υλικά που αντέχουν τις ακραίες συνθήκες, όχι μόνο καιρικές αλλά και από RF πλευράς......


δε μας τα λες εν συντομια να παιρνουμε feedback και οι υπολοιποι?  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Από τα πολλά, τα πιο ουσιώδη που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό και εν συντομία:

Ξεχάστε τον Κουβίδη… (Μόνο εάν είναι θαμμένος στο χώμα αντέχει τις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες και τον πάγο σ’ αυτά τα υψόμετρα)

Όλα τα RF καλώδια να είναι τουλάχιστον ½ της ίντσας Heliax και να μην ξεπερνούν τα 15m.

Για δίκτυο SFTP με εξωτερική επικάλυψη για UV protection. Κάλο να είναι CAT6 (και ας μην εχει gigabit δίκτυο) με τα αντίστοιχα RJ45 connectors και extra καλώδιο γείωσης συνδεδεμένο μόνο από την κάτω πλευρά (εκεί οπού συνδέεται το switch) σωστά γειωμένο στο rack ή όπου αλλού μπορείτε. (Η γείωση είναι μόνο από την κάτω πλευρά ώστε να μην λειτουργήσει το 35μετρο καλώδιο πάνω στον πυλώνα σαν κεραία και RFιάζει το σύμπαν)

Πιάτα Parabolic ή Prime Focus με εξωτερικό κάλυμμα. (Ότι άλλο πιάτο απαγόρευε να εγκατασταθεί πάνω σε πυλώνα)

Κουτί αλουμινένιο για εξωτερική χρήση IP65.

Λαστιχοταινία παντού (και ο τεχνικός του Σκάι μόνο 3Μ συμβουλεύει). Δεματικά Heavy Duty Weather & UV Resistant (και πάλι 3M προτείνει αλλά μαύρα, τα άσπρα λέει ότι κιτρινίζουν από τον ήλιο και καίγονται)

Προστατευτικές σχάρες στα πιάτα και προστατευτικά σιδερένια ducts καλωδίων για τους πάγους.

Οι CM9 είναι ότι καλλίτερο υπάρχει τελικά για μακρινά links. Μια SR5 που είχαμε μέσα στο κουτάκι παρόλο που ήταν σε χαμηλό Tx εξ επαγωγής πέρναγε το link σε άλλη κάρτα! Ίσως να έφταιγε ο κλειστός χώρος του κουτιού ή ότι το RB433 έχει τις κάρτες σαν sandwich, την μια πάνω στην άλλη.

Εάν έχω ξεχάσει θα παρακαλούσα απ’ όσους παρευρέθησαν, στις 5-6 μέρες που μας πηρε για την εγκατάσταση, να συμπληρώσουν την λίστα.



ΥΓ. Όρεξη, κουράγιο και να μην έχεις υψοφοβία…  ::

----------


## socrates

Επιπλέον....

Τα καλώδια πρέπει να είναι δοκιμασμένα και αν είναι δυνατόν να έχουν φτιαχτεί από πριν. Στο Cat6 SFTP καλώδιο που βάλαμε ξεχάστε τα κλασσικά RJ45 και γενικότερα θέλει τέχνη-τεχνίτη για να περαστούν τα *αρσενικά* μεταλλικά RJ45. Στον Δημουλά μας είπαν ότι δεν μπαίνουν αρσενικά σε αυτόν τον τύπο καλωδίου παρά μόνο θηλυκά κάτι που όμως είναι πηγή παρεμβολών ειδικότερα στις συνθήκες που είχαμε και τελικά βρήκαμε την λύση. Προτείνονται μάλιστα μεταλλικά αρσενικά RJ45 της Panduit που δέχονται τα ζεύγη του SFTP Cat6 καλωδίου χωρίς αλχημείες. Καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσετε RJ45- FT Feedthru στεγανοποιητικά για το κουτί του router που να επιτρέπουν την είσοδο και στεγανοποίηση του καλωδίου μαζί με τα RJ45. Η γείωση στα καλώδια μπαίνει μόνο στην μία πλευρά (χρησιμοποιήσαμε έξτρα 2μετρο καλώδιο που το συνδέσαμε με την γείωση του rack).

Για την τοποθέτηση των κεραιών στον πυλώνα υπάρχουν ιδιαιτερότητες. Για αρχή τοποθετήσαμε έξτρα βάσεις στήριξης ("αλογάκια" μας τα είπαν οι τεχνικοί εκεί) που μπαίνουν κάθετα στον πυλώνα και επιτρέπουν την στήριξη των κεραιών. Μάλιστα παρότι υπήρχαν έτοιμα αναγκαστήκαμε να φτιάξουμε τα δικά μας επειδή τα prime focus δεχόντουσαν μέχρι 3 ίντσες σωλήνα στήριξης και αυτά που υπήρχαν και μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ήταν 4 ίντσες. Θα πρέπει να ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψη και να τοποθετηθεί έξτρα προστασία από πτώση πάγου σε κεραίες, καλώδια, ρούτερ (ειδικές προστατευτικές σχάρες) επειδή ο πυλώνας τον χειμώνα μετατρέπεται σε παγοκολώνα. Μια ματιά στους γύρω πυλώνες ήταν αρκετή ώστε να μας πείσει για τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν.

Οι εργασίες θα πρέπει να προγραμματιστούν και να εκτελεστούν σε συγκεκριμένες περιόδους επειδή οι συνθήκες (καταιγίδες, ισχυροί αέρηδες, χιόνια-πάγος) δεν επιτρέπουν και πολλά πολλά.

Φυσικά δεν θα γινόταν τίποτα από όλα αυτά αν δεν ανέβαιναν τα άτομα με ειδικό εξοπλισμό ώστε να κρεμαστούν (με τις ώρες) και να κάνουν τις απαραίτητες εργασίες.

----------


## acoul

το γεγονός του κόμβου της Πάρνηθας στην μνήμη του Vigor, θα εορταστεί αύριο στον κόμβο ozonet. όσοι πιστοί !!

----------


## gas

Εχετε απολυτο δικαιο σε αυτα που γραφετε παραπανω και συμφωνω εξ΄ιδιας πειρας και εγω.
Παντως μια επισκεψη σε τηλεπικοινωνιακη εγκατασταση ορεινη κατα προτιμηση, θα διδαξει πολλα για το πως στηνονται οι εγκαταστασεις τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιουνται και τον πολυ σημαντικο παραγοντα γειωση των συσκευων αλλα και των καλωδιων.
Πολλες απο αυτες τις τεχνικες πρεπει να τις υιοθετήσουμε και να αρχισουμε να τις χρησιμοποιούμε και εμεις στους κομβους μας και σιγουρα θα βελτιωθει σημαντικα το RF κομματι του δικτύου.
Για τις cm9 πραγματι οσο και αν καποιοι μεσα στο forum εχουν αντιθετη αποψη παιζουν πολυ καλα ακομη και σε πολυ μακρινα λινκς δοκιμασμενα.
Στο θεμα των καρτων θα πρεπει να γινουν δοκιμες και αλλων για να εχουμε πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικονα.Αληθεια την UB5 την εχει δοκιμασει καποιος να μας πει τη γνωμη του;
Ναι ο τροπος τοποθετησης των καρτων στα 433 εχει σαν αποτελεσμα αυτη την αλληλοεπίδραση που δημιουργει προβληματα στη λειτουργια και την τελικη απόδοση των λινκς. Ισως καποια θωρακιση με λεπτα φυλλα χαλκου αναμεσα στις καρτες να ελυναν το προβλημα αυτο.

----------


## yorgos

socrates Θα ήταν πολύ καλό αν μπορούσες να τα μάζευες όλα αυτά τα τεχνικά και ζουμερά και στην συνέχεια προσθέτονταν στο βίντεο σαν αφήγηση, παράλληλα με την εικόνα, ώστε να είναι σαν ντοκιμαντέρ και να παραμείνει σαν προίκα για το awmn. Καλό θα ήταν επίσης να μπαίνανε και στο βικι σαν τεχνική πληροφορία.

Πολύς κόσμος θέλει να βρίσκετε παρόν σε τέτοια γεγονότα και δεν μπορεί για Α-Β λόγους. Αλλά του μένει το παράπονο μετά γιατί δεν τα κατάφερε. Όπως εγώ ας πούμε  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Να μου θυμηθειτε οτι ο αντικαταστατης της CM9 σε mid/high distance links θα ειναι η r52n η οποια ακομη και με beta mikrotik driver ηδη αποδιδει καλυτερα απο τις CM9.
Ηδη σε links των 15km+ τα παει παρα πολυ καλα. Οταν μαλιστα σταθεροποιηθει κι ο driver τοτε απλα δεν θα παιζεται.

----------


## NetTraptor

Γιώργο αυτά δεν μπαίνουν σε ένα text book, το διαβάζεις, ανεβαίνεις στο βουνό και είσαι κομπλέ. Τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο απλά. Όχι footage θες άλλα και on-site training. Θες contacts, θες και άλλα contacts, θες 10 αυτιά για να ακούς να μαθαίνεις αλλά και να αναθεωρείς αυτά που άκουσες, θες προμηθευτές, θες συνεργάτες, θες γνώσεις, θες σχεδιασμό, σχεδιασμό, σχεδιασμό, σχεδιασμό και σχεδιασμό, θες χρόνο, θες θέληση, θες μικρόβιο και αλλά πολλά. Σίγουρα η όλη φάση δεν είναι για θεοποίηση αλλά ούτε προς τυποποίηση. Χωρίς αυτά μάλλον θα φας πάρα πολλές ώρες στα kwatt, θα κινδυνεύσεις πολύ περισσοτερες ώρες σε πυλώνες ανεβάζοντας τα ποσοστά επικινδυνότητας του εγχειρήματος και θα ταλαιπωρείς και άλλους μαζί.
Έτσι όπως στα περιγράφω ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι εκ των πραγμάτων τελικά όλα αυτά δεν είναι κληρονομιά του AWMN αλλά κληρονομιά όλων όσων μπορούν να συμμετέχουν. Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι μετράμε ολοένα και περισσότερους με το κατάλληλο experience πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι οι ευχές μας ίσως να μην πέσουν κάτω.




> Να μου θυμηθειτε οτι ο αντικαταστατης της CM9 σε mid/high distance links θα ειναι η r52n η οποια ακομη και με beta mikrotik driver ηδη αποδιδει καλυτερα απο τις CM9.
> Ηδη σε links των 15km+ τα παει παρα πολυ καλα. Οταν μαλιστα σταθεροποιηθει κι ο driver τοτε απλα δεν θα παιζεται.


I double that.  ::

----------


## socrates

Τώρα που λέτε για κάρτες και για wiki έχω φτιάξει μια σελίδα στο wiki με datasheets καρτών εδώ (http://www.awmn/wiki/index.php/RadioDatasheets).

Έχει ενδιαφέρων να βλέπεις μερικά χαρακτηριστικά όπως η ευαισθησία στους 5GHz στα 54Mbps, όπου ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν σημαντικές διαφορές στις κάρτες έστω και αν αυτές βαφτίζονται Super - Extra - Duper Range (οι διαφoρές που δικαιολογούν το range συνήθως είναι στην ισχή!!!). Βέβαια υπάρχουν και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες όπως πχ ότι η SR5 μπορεί να πάρει επιπλέον και διαφορετικού τύπου pigtail όπου αλλάζει κάπως τις μετρήσεις. 

@yorgo το εκπαιδευτικό βίντεο θέλει απίστευτη δουλειά για να γίνει και ώρες καταγραφής. Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα το μόνο που μπορείς να έχεις είναι στιγμιότυπα. Πάντως κάτι χρήσιμο μπορεί να βγει και σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλύτερο από φωτογραφίες.

----------


## ysam

Επιπλέον εγώ έχω ακόμα τις αμφιβολίες μου για το αν θα πρέπει να γειώνεται μόνο από την μία πλευρά το FTP καλώδιο και όχι και από τις δύο. 

Κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλά...

----------


## θανάσης

Σωστά δεν σου αρέσει η διάταξη, το ftp γειώνεται και από της δύο μεριές αλλά όχι άμεσα (αν βάλεις γείωση και από της δύο πλευρές άμεσα δημιουργείς βρόχο γείωσης που δεν θέλεις) (αν βάλεις γείωση μόνο στην μια πλευρά δημιουργείς κεραία και πάλη δεν θέλεις).Η λύση του προβλήματος είναι στην μια άκρη του καλωδίου(γείωση) και (γείωση πλακέτας) να τοποθετηθούν πυκνωτές (2 μικροί κεραμικοί φτάνουν).Με αυτό το τρόπο στο DC έχεις απομόνωση (δεν υπάρχει βρόχος γείωσης) στο AC έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα (έχεις γείωση και από της δύο πλευρές).
Στη πραγματικότητα αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνουμε όταν έχουμε καλοσχεδιασμένα κυκλώματα στης κάρτες δικτύου που χρησιμοποιούμε, οι καλές κάρτες για ftp το έχουν από μόνες τους μετά το μεταλλικό θηλυκό rj45, και το μόνο που απομένει να κάνουμε είναι να ενώσουμε το ftp στα αρσενικά rj45 με της γειώσεις και στης δύο πλευρές κανονικά.

----------


## grigoris

@ 7dbm & socrates: merci
να ρωτησω κατι αλλο.. θα πρεπει το καλωδιο δικτυου που κατεβαινει να αποφευγουμε να ειναι κοντα με καθοδους? (πχ. αν υπαρχει κεραια ραδιοφωνικου σταθμου επανω) Υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχουν παρεμβολες?

----------


## 7bpm

Το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο που περάσαμε πραγματικά αντέχει πυρηνική καταστροφή.  ::  

Για να φτάσει από το container με το rack (με το UPSed POE injector) στο RouterBoard που έχει εγκατασταθεί στο πρώτο όροφο του πυλώνα, έχει περαστεί από το ίδιο σημείο που φεύγουν τα δυο 4ιντσα Heliax καλώδια του κεντρικού πομπού του Σκάι…! Για να ακριβολογώ είναι πιασμένο με δεματικά πάνω σ’ αυτά τα καλώδια. 

Σε bandwidth test που κάναμε από το laptop μου στο RB έβγαλε 95Mbps…! (Όσο δηλαδή βγάζει η 100αρα Ethernet του) 

Ελπίζω να απάντησα στην ερώτηση σου.  ::

----------


## ysam

Το κακό η καλό είναι ότι η γείωση δεν πιάνει το rj45 αλλά φεύγει με καλώδιο και γειώνεται στο rack? η σε κάποια γείωση τέλος πάντων τις εκεί εγκατάστασης. 

Τέσπα τώρα δουλεύει.. ας μην το κάψουμε  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Σωστά. Extra καλώδιο είναι κολλημένο μέσα από το RJ45 plug (στο πλέγμα που έχει το SFTP) και με την σειρά του βιδωμένο σε γείωση που παρέχει το UPS. Το μεταλλικό jacket του RJ45 που είναι στην πλευρά του RB δεν είναι ενωμένο μ’ αυτό το πλέγμα.

Τώρα το εάν είναι καλό ή κακό, εάν δηλαδή λειτούργει όχι σαν κεραία θα το ξανά-ζητήσω με τον συνAWMNήτη που μα το έφτιαξε. By the way, αυτός ο συνAWMNήτης πιστοποιεί δομημένες καλωδιώσεις όποτε θα λάβουμε και δομημένα επιχειρήματα να παραθέσουμε. 

Βέβαια καλό θα ήταν να μην το κουράζουμε παραπάνω. Δουλεύει καλά έτσι και ίσως αυτό να μας αρκεί.  ::

----------


## spirosco

> @ 7dbm...


Bασικα τον mister imovies δεν τον μετραμε σε dbm πλεον, αλλα σε bpm, aka bytes per minute  ::

----------


## john70

Εργασίες έγιναν σήμερα στον 6041 , με αποτέλεσμα την διακοπή για 1 ώρα .... Ο Jb-172, έίχε αρκετη δουλεια , κάτι που μπορείτε να δείτε και στην φωτό !

Και αύριο θα υπάρχει συνέχεια !!

----------


## dazyraby

ελαφίνα μου εσύ .........................

----------


## JB172

Έχει και κάτι άλλες φωτό στη μηχανή, που o john70 κάνει τον Ταρζάν πάνω στην μηλιά, αλλά δεν τις ανεβάζει γιατί αποπλανήσαμε τα ελάφια με τα μήλα.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μήπως αρμεξε και καμιά γίδα ...?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Δεν μας τ' άχατε πει αυτά...  ::  

Εδώ διαφαίνεται ότι το AWMN δεν διευρύνει μόνο τα όρια της φαντασίας αλλά και των ......φαντασιώσεων.  ::  

Καλά, παρτούζα και με....ελαφίνες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Όχι βρε, μόνο μηλαράκια τους δώσαμε.... όπως η Εύα στον Αδάμ.  ::

----------


## yorgos

::  Φαν-τα-στι-κόοοο  ::   ::   ::  καλή φάση με τα ελάφια!!!!

----------


## klarabel

Ωραίοι οι Γιάννηδες !! Σπάνιου είδους και ομορφιάς τα ελάφια της Πάρνηθας ....μπαρουτοκαπνισμένα !!!  ::

----------


## john70

Ενεργό Νέο λίνκ απο τον 6040 με τον JB172(11087)  ::  Παρασκευή θα είναι έτοιμο και το επόμενο !

----------


## dazyraby

Τα ελάφια πώς τα μαγειρεύεις ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Σε κάθετη πόλωση  ::

----------


## john70

Ελπίζω την παρασκευη να τελιώσει και το λίνκ απο την πλευρά της χαλκίδας , και να πάμε μετά για μια αξιοπρεπή μάσα , όχι ελάφι ε !!!  ::

----------


## dazyraby

αυτά ψηνονται μόνα τους ....

εγω τα θέλω παίδάκια τα ελαφάκια ...

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## ice

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> αυτά ψηνονται μόνα τους ....
> 
> εγω τα θέλω παίδάκια τα ελαφάκια ...


[attachment=0:2k0zjbbm]17312.jpg[/attachment:2k0zjbbm]
 ::

----------


## dazyraby

μπα μάλλον έτσι ...

----------


## john70

Ετοιμο !

Στον 6040 , ενεργοποιήθηκε το λίνκ με τον Θανάση , 3 οι δρόμοι που ενώνουν τις 2 κοινότητες  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λαμία ακούει???  ::   :: 

Solid ποια η Εύβοια!  ::

----------


## PIT

> Λαμία ακούει???  
> 
> Solid ποια η Εύβοια!


Σε λιγες μερες φτανουμε και Αταλαντη  ::  
Η Δαφνη ειναι σχεδον ετοιμη αυτο το ΣΚ θα εχει στησιματα αν ολα πανε καλα αλλιως το αλλο. 

@costas43gr
Κωστα ετοιμαζε πιατο!!!

----------


## liousis

Εύγε Λεβέντες!!!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Έχουμε και το #13211 στην Κάρυστο, αν εξυπηρετεί κάπου μπορούμε να φορτώσουμε 2-3 πιάτα κι εκεί.
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13211

----------


## john70

> Έχουμε και το #13211 στην Κάρυστο, αν εξυπηρετεί κάπου μπορούμε να φορτώσουμε 2-3 πιάτα κι εκεί.
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13211


Άμεσα !!!!

για να βλέπω IF προς πάρνηθα ... και ένα προς απέναντι .... ραφήνα κτλ ....

----------


## costas43gr

Ειμαι στα περιξ για ΣΚ, οποτε καντε κανα σκαν να δειτε αν πιανετε το ΑΠ στο Θεολογο.

----------


## spirosco

Μαλλον την ερχομενη Κυριακη θα γινει η βολτα-στησιμο στη Δαφνη γιατι δεν το κοβω να εχουμε ολα τα υλικα που χρειαζομαστε.

Edit. Το μαλλον ειναι πλεον σιγουρο.

----------


## costas43gr

Το AP στον Θεολόγο είναι οκ. Το AP στην Αταλάντη είναι εκτός γιατί άλλαξα θέση στον ιστό και θέλω να ελευθερώσω interface. Σύντομα θα ''κρεμάει'' Bullet κάτω από την omni...  ::  

Περιμένω και απάντηση από ένα παιδί στις Ροβιες που έχει άνετα οπτική προς Αταλάντη, να δούμε...

----------


## θανάσης

Κώστα σίγουρα θα κάνουμε scan προς εσένα (από της φωτογραφίες του wind και τα αποτελέσματα δείχνει αδύνατο), με τον κόμβο 01thwn.ewn(#302) γίνεται τίποτα, μιας και έχεις μια καλύτερη γεωλογική άποψη για την περιοχή, βλέπει θάλασσα προς την περιοχή του panteondafi(#305)??.

*Είμαστε και λίγο ευχάριστα εκτός θέματος (Σχεδιασμός Σύνδεσης(Αθήνα – Χαλκίδα - ++++)  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Περισσότερα εδώ: 

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36318&pagenumber=

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Σε λίγες μέρες ο#7593 GJP, από Πόρτο Ράφτη (ψηλά στο βουνό) θα γυρίσει πιάτο 1,10 προς Κεντρική και Νότια Εύβοια.
Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να μας το αναφέρει.
Να αναφέρω οτι ο #7593 GJP με 2 hop έρχεται στον dait στην κορυφή Υμηττού, όπου ο dait ακολουθεί στην Αθήνα με 7 διαφορετικά λινκ.

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## TheLaz

Καλημέρα,
Υπάρχουν 3 interfaces ελεύθερα.... :: 
Laz.

----------


## NetTraptor

Χμμμ Πισινομαι...

----------


## john70

> Καλημέρα,
> Υπάρχουν 3 interfaces ελεύθερα....
> Laz.


ναι έπιασα ένα δικό σου ewn_2-amarynthos .... lol  ::

----------


## john70

Σήμερα και για πολλές ώρες (πάνω απο 10!) κρεμασμένοι με τον JB-172, σε 2 κόμβους της Πάρνηθας, έγιναν εκτεταμένες εργασίες συντήρησης. Επανήλθαν τα λίνκ με vector, Αη Στράτης, JB-172.Έγινε νέο λίνκ με Εύβοια με τον Κώστα στην περιοχή της Αμαρύνθου (μένει η τελική ευθυγράμμιση και θα ανοίξει το BGP). Ακόμα υπάρχει ένα νέο λίνκ διαθέσιμο προς Αθήνα (απο Χολαργό- Αγ Παρασκευή μέχρι σχεδόν Αγ Στέφανο) 

Το λίνκ με Eviawind απο εδώ είναι ΟΚ , απο απέναντι υπάρχει το πρόβλημα. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα ! 

Α, και το λίνκ με τον JB172 , πλέον είναι Ν

----------


## geioa

αντε να δω ποτε θα φτασει πιο ενεργα μεχρι την Π. Αυλιδος. γιατι και εκει ενα που υπαρχει (το οποιο ερχετε απο ευβοια) δεν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον....
βλεπω απο εκει την παρνηθα και ζαχαρώνω....

με ΑιΣτρατη οσο βλεπω παει καλα. Εντοπίστηκε το προβλημα τελικα που υπηρχε ?
πιστευεις οτι σε επομενη βολτα θα κανουμε στο ΑιΣτρατη για τις εκει εργασιες συντηρήσεις θα πρεπει να κοιταξουμε την στοχευση και απο εκει για κατι καλυτερο ?

----------


## john70

Όσο αφορά τον Άη Στράτη, Αλλάξαμε το πιάτο το οποίο με τα χιόνια είχε διπλώσει στα 2 . καμία άλλη αλλαγή. Καλό θα είναι να κάνουμε και απο εκεί μια βόλτα για να μπει καλά το πιάτο και να πάρουμε κανα db ακόμα .

----------


## geioa

ειχα ακουσει για αυτο το πιατο....εχουμε καμια φωτο να θαυμασουμε την δυναμη της φυσης.....

----------


## 7bpm

> πιστευεις οτι σε επομενη βολτα θα κανουμε στο ΑιΣτρατη για τις εκει εργασιες συντηρήσεις θα πρεπει να κοιταξουμε την στοχευση και απο εκει για κατι καλυτερο ?


Εννοείτε, άνοιξε ο καιρός και πρέπει να οργανωθούμε…

Έχω 1-2 μέρες κενό μέσα στην εβδομάδα που έρχεται… Ψήνεσαι?

Επίσης, υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να hostαρουμε το επόμενο *Battle Mesh (v5)* σε ξενοδοχείο της περιοχής, του χρόνου τον Μάρτιο. Καλό θα ήταν να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε 1-2 links προς το δίκτυο μας. O Αη Στράτης είναι ένας από τους πιθανούς κόμβους που μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τον σκοπό αυτό. Εάν είναι έτσι πρέπει να τον έχουμε στα όπα-όπα…

----------


## geioa

...και βεβαια Ψήνομαι. απλος υπαρχει μια περιπτωση αυτη την εβδομαδα ολα τα απογευματα μου να ειναι πιασμενα. οποτε η θα παμε πρωι η μπορουμε να το κανουμε το ερχομενο σαββατο. αλλιώς απο την αλλη εβδομαδα ειμαι free

----------


## john70

Ίσως την Παρασκευή να είμαι κάτω νωρίς το πρωί δίπλα σας , οπότε θα περάσω μια βόλτα εάν κανονίσετε κάτι

----------


## geioa

μου αρεσει που ειχα βγαλει και το προγραμμα της εβδομαδος μου.....!!!
απο εχτες ειμαι αρρωστος και και θα μου φαει σιγουρα 3-4 ημερες.
εαν την Παρασκευη ειμαι σε θεση θα μιλησω με 7bpm για να κανονισουμε τα πως και τα τι....

----------


## θανάσης

> αντε να δω ποτε θα φτασει πιο ενεργα μεχρι την Π. Αυλιδος. γιατι και εκει ενα που υπαρχει (το οποιο ερχετε απο ευβοια) δεν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον....


 geioa θα μπορούσες να το κάνης λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένο γιατί δεν το καταλαβαίνω (σε ποιους κόμβους σε ενδιαφέρει η σύνδεση).
Αν για λόγους διάφορους δεν μπορείς να το γράψεις εδώ στείλε pm.
Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά έχω διαθέσιμο interface και οπτική επαφή με την περιοχή, δύο χρόνια ανενεργό.

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα,

η προθεση μου δεν ειναι να κανω συνδεση με συγκεκριμενους κομβους (οπως λες)
η προθεση μου ειναι, το φιλικο μου σπιτι να συνδεθει στο δικτυο για να μπορει να απολαμβανει τις υπηρεσιες του δικτυου, οχι μονο για καλοκαιρινους μηνες αλλα ολοχρονικα.

εδω και αρκετο καιρο εχω στειλει mail μεσο του wind στους avlida_mew (#7741) χωρις να παρω ποτε απαντηση στον liousis (#927 :: , ο οποιος με αμεση απαντηση του μου ειπε οτι για προσωπικους λογους την συγκεκριμενη περιοδο δεν μπορει να ασχοληθεί με το δικτυο (απολυτος κατανοητο με το πολυ ευγενικο μελος) και επισης και με ενα κομβο απο απεναντι (απο τη μερια της ευβοιας) που τελικα λογο ενος λοφου που υπηρχε κοντα του εμποδιζε την οπτικη μας.

οπως καταλαβαινει 0 εις το πηλίκον. για αυτο ειπα οτι ειπα για την παρνηθα μιας και απο οτι καταλαβαινω πιο μεγαλη δραστηριοτητα βλεπω απο ενεργα μελη της παρνηθας (που εχω οπτικη) παρα απο σηνχωριανουν της περιοχης.

ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα.
εσυ σε πιο σημειο εισαι ?

----------


## θανάσης

Παλαιότερα είχα ένα link με τον Χάρη τον mew, Αυτή την στιγμή 2BB ένα με Κτυπά και ένα με Μήλεση (δες στο wind.ewn) είναι πραγματικές όλες η συνδέσεις που έχει.
Στο κόμβο έχω ένα rb433 και ένα rb411 (τα link έβγαιναν μόνο από διαφορετικά σημεία στην ταράτσα)
Βάλε ένα κόμβο στο wind.ewn με το σημείο που σε ενδιαφέρει να δούμε αν μπορώ να βγάλω link, και αν γίνετε ευχαρίστως.

----------


## geioa

λοιπον. εκανα εγγραφη στο http://wind.ewn με ονομα κομβου elmettaom. μπορεις να το δεις.
να φανταστω οτι εισαι ο thanasis (#207) ?
εαν ναι, μου φαινεται αρκετα τραβηγμένο να εχουμε οπτικη....

----------


## john70

Για να το θέσω απλά και χωρίς καμία προσπάθεια για την πρόκληση έντασης .
Η Πάρνηθα (όσο αφορά τους 2 απο τους 3 κόμβους που υπάρχουν εκεί και διαχειρίζομαι -αλλά και λογικά για κάθε κόμβο σε "πλεονεκτικό ψηλό σημείο"-) είναι για να ενώνουμε περιοχές που έχουν πρόβλημα ή περιοχές χωρίς καμία οπτική (που αποτελούν τυφλές νησίδες). Δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να "βγάλουμε" πολλά λίνκ από εκεί, αλλά λίγα και καλά. Καλό λοιπό είναι να προσπαθούμε μέσω των καλών γειτονικών σχέσεων για απλώνουμε το δίκτυο και να έχουμε αξιόπιστα λίνκ και όχι να περιμένουμε την "σύνδεση απο ψηλά" .

----------


## θανάσης

Σωστά ewn#207 είναι ο κόμβος μου στο wind 
Όπως σου περιέγραψα νωρίτερα είχα link με τον Χάρη (Ifigenia (avlida_mew) (#37)), η μόνιμη εγκατάσταση του Χάρη στην Αθήνα και η μη υπαρκτή υποστήριξη του κόμβου #37 από κάποιον στη γειτονιά του (ο κόμβος είναι εκεί με 4 interface στημένος ακόμα) με έκανε να το σταματήσω.
Κατά την γνώμη το link με το κόμβο elmettaom (#484) βγαίνει αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο τοπικό εμπόδιο από τη μεριά του.
Από την μεριά μου υπάρχουν όλα τα υλικά και διάθεση, όποτε θέλεις το δοκιμάζουμε.
Υπάρχουν σίγουρα και άλλοι κόμβοι που θα ενδιαφέρονται νότια αλλά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για αυτούς χωρίς την συγκατάθεση τους.( θα τους ειδοποιήσω της επόμενες μέρες).
Δηλαδή υπολόγισε 3 interface για να ξεκινήσουμε. ::

----------


## geioa

αρχικα θα συμφωνησω και εγω με την αποψη του john70. ετσι ειναι τα ψηλά σημεία ειναι για τα δυσκολα και οχι για να "καιγωνται" απλος για ενα λινκ. αλλοστε εγω δεν ζητησα απο καποιον διαχειρηστη τετοιον προνομιουχων κομβων να βγει λινκ. απλος ειπα οτι "ζαχαρωνω" την παρνηθα. και ειναι κατι λογικο νομιζω μιας και εαν εχεις "φαει πορτα" απο αλλου θελωντας κια μη το βλεπεις σαν μοναδικη εναλακτικη.

Τωρα, σχετικα με το λινκ μεταξυ elmettaom και thanasis, αυτο που θα καθορισει το εαν εχουμε οπτικη μεταξυ μας ειναι καθαρα το υψος των κτηριων μεταξυ των κομβων. Η οπτικη που εχω με τον Ifigenia (avlida_mew) ειναι κατι που δεν το εχω ξεκαθαρισει ακομα. στην μιση αποσταση ειναι 1-2 κυπαρισια αναμεσα αλλα αυτα μαλλον δεν προβληματιζουν. περισσοτερο προβλημα το υψος του κομβου παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο. με αυτη την λογικη ειπα το παραπανω.

μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδος θα κατεβω κατω μια βολτα, το πιθανοτερο αυθημερον και ετσι θα τραβηζω καια φωτο...

η βλακια ειναι οτι δεν εχω καπου ελευθερο κανα 411-433 για να κανουμε ενα πειραματικο scan. οποτε πρεπει να βρω πρωτα και μετα να δουμε.
ερωτηση. τα δικτυα ενώνονται μεταξυ τους ? λογικα συμβαινει αυτο αλλα το ρωταω μιας και δεν το γνωριζω με απολυτη σιγουρια. προσπαθησα να κανω ping μια ΙΡ του δικτυου αλλα δεν εκανε. βεβαια συνδέομαι μεσο VPN και δεν ξερω μηπως ειναι αυτο προβλημα.....

----------


## θανάσης

Τα δίκτυα AWMN και EWN είναι μερικά χρόνια συνδεδεμένα, γιατί εφαρμόζουμε και συμφωνούμε, στην άποψη που έγγραψε παραπάνω ο Γιάννης.
Και όσο για τους άλλους κόμβους όσο περισσότερα και κοντινότερα link τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## geioa

ok λοιπον το μονο που μενει ειναι να δουμε εαν υπαρχει οπτικη μεταξυ μας, οσο μπορουμε απο καμια φωτο κλπ ωστε μετα να παρω πληρη εξοπλισμο για τελικες δοκιμες και συνδεση...

----------


## TheLaz

> ναι έπιασα ένα δικό σου ewn_2-amarynthos .... lol


Μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Τώρα μένει να βρούμε να βάλουμε κάτι εκεί που το πιασες.... ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους σήμερα. Ο καιρός είναι ότι πρέπει για μια αποδοτική μέρα σε επισκευές και διορθώσεις, ας ξεκινήσουμε.

----------


## θανάσης

Επιδιορθώθηκε και επαναλειτουργεί το link Πάρνηθα – Χτυπάς.

----------


## NetTraptor

ΟΟΟοοοολε!

----------


## geioa

> Επιδιορθώθηκε και επαναλειτουργεί το link Πάρνηθα – Χτυπάς.


πολυ καλο....
προχτές εκανα μερικα tracert και ping κλπ για να δω λιγο τα περι δρομολογισης και χρονου αποκρισης προς την εκει περιοχη και εβλεπα οτι τα πραγματα ηταν αποκαρδιωτικά....
τωρα...μετα το σκωτσέζικο ντουζ μπορω να πω οτι εχει αποκατασταθει η κατασταση και ετσι δίδεται το πρασινο φως για να προχωρήσω στην δημιουργία ενος κομβου στην περιοχη...

----------


## john70

Αναβάθμιση στην σύνδεση 6040-328 , πλέον σε Ν.

----------


## klarabel

Ωραίος.

----------

